# Διαταραχές Πρόσληψης Τροφής > Συναισθηματική Υπερφαγία, Ψυχογενής Βουλιμία >  μια νεα αρχη...η πορεια μου

## gilie_ed

ειναι πιστευω η 10η φορα που κανω μια αρχη εδω μεσα...παντα χανομαι και σταματω να μπαινω...και βεβαια το κανω επειδη με εχουν νικησει οι εμετοι...

Ανοιξα αυτο το θεμα για να γραφω την πορεια μου και να την διαβαζω σε φασεις αδυναμιας...

ΣΑΣ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ οταν εχετε ορεξουλα να μπαινετε λιγο εδωμεσα και να μου γραφετε τις ιδεες και τα σχολια σας...

Ανυπομονώ να αρχισω...μου λειψατε...και μου ελειψα και γω... εκεινη η παχουλη αλλα ποιο υγειης κοπελα των 22 ετων...30αρησα προσφατα και δεν εχω καταφερει να γινω υγειης...ΘΕΛΩ ΝΑ ΔΙΑΝΥΣΩ ΤΗΝ 3η ΔΕΚΑΕΤΙΑ ΤΗΣ ΖΩΗΣ ΜΟΥ ΜΕ ΥΓΕΙΑ!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

χθες ειχα παρει μια αποφαση να μη συνεχισω τους εμετους...την ονομασα αποφαση υγειας για να μη την δει στην ατζεντα μου γραμμενη ο αντρας μου και καταλαβει τι μου συμβαινει...τελικα προδωσα την αποφαση μου, τον εαυτο μου...αλλα δεν την αλλαζω, την κραταω την αποφαση μου και μπορει να σκονταψα αλλα θα συνεχισω...

εχω σχεση με την νευρογεννη βουλημια περισσοτερο καιρο απο οτι με τον αντρα μου...με γνωρισε βουλιμικη δε το γνωριζει...ισως γιαυτο δε το βλεπει....

προσφατα αποφασισα να παω σε διαιτολογο...εχω χασει 10 κιλα αλλα δεν εχω παψει να κανω εμετους...εχω ακομη να χασω 30 κιλα...παραλληλα θελω να μεινω εγκυος...μου χει καρφωθει στο μυαλο οτι οι εμετοι φταινε που μετα απο 1,5 χρονο προσπαθειων δεν εχω ακομη ενα μωρακι στην κοιλια μου...

εχω πολλους λογους να τα καταφερω...δεν εχω καταφερει να νικησω την κακη πλευρα του εαυτου μου...

για να δουμε τωρα...λες? μακαρι!!

----------


## alalumaki

Στο εύχομαι γλυκιά μου, η τρίτη δεκαετία της ζωής σου να είναι και η καλύτερη, να βρεις τον εαυτό σου γρήγορα, και να κάνεις και ένα παιδάκι, μόνο και μόνο για αυτό αξίζει να προσπαθήσεις.... τουλάχιστον τώρα έχεις έναν λόγο ακόμα...

Σκέψου έχεις φερθεί σε κανέναν όπως φέρεσαι στον εαυτό σου, αν η απάντηση είναι όχι, γιατί το κάνεις στον εαυτό σου.... καλή συνέχεια.......

----------


## gilie_ed

alalumaki εχεις μεγάλο δικιο...οσα χρονια θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ειμαι το καμαρι τις οικογενειας, το αγαπημενο παιδι της μαμας μου, η καλυτερη φιλη...εχω απειρες καρτες απο ανθρωπους που μου λενε "χαιρομαι που εισαι στην ζωη μου"...και τελικα με αυτη σου την ερωτηση ανακαλειπτω οτι δεν φερθηκα καλα σε εναν...σε μενα...ξερεις ειναι τρομερο αυτο που με ρωτησες...γιατι το κανω αυτο?

χθες ειχα παει μια βολτουλα με τα ποδια, μιση ωρητσα να παρω λιγο αερα, μου κανει καλο το περπατημα, με ηρεμει...στον δρομο λοιπον σκεφτομουν οτι οταν με βλεπει καποιος στον δρομο ή και στις παρεες μας κτλ δε μπορει να φανταστει τι μου συμβαινει, ειμαι μια παντα χαμογελαστη, κεφατη και περιποιημενη γυναικα...παντα εχω μια καλη κουβεντα για ολους και μηλαω παντα με αισιοδοξια, οτι και να συμβαινει αν με ρωτησεις την γνωμη μου θα σου δειξω την χαρουμενη, την καλη, την ομορφη πλευρα...τα γονιδια μου μου εχουν χαρισει μια εμφανιση με τυπο...οι σπουδες και τα βιωματα μου με κανουν συνηθως το κεντρο τις παρεας, επιτυχημενη επαγγελματικα, σκεφτομουν ποσο δυναμικο ειναι το περπατημα μου...πως κοιταζω παντα τους αλλους στα ματια...απο την αλλη σκεφτομουν οτι παντα ακουω αλλα δεν ανηγω την καρδουλα μου σε κανεναν...οτι απο μικρο παιδι παντα ελεγα ελαχιστες απο τις σκεψεις μου...οτι ακομη και ο αντρας μου δε με γνωριζει καθολου....οτι με καταθληπτει η εμφανιση μου στον καθρεφτη...οτι αισθανομαι τοφαλος...οτι θα ηθελα να κανω ποιο εντυπωσιακα πραγματα στην εμφανιση μου αλλα δε το τολμω γιατι με βολευει να νιωθω και λιγο κομματι του σωρου, δε θελω να ξεχωριζω...ποσο αντιφατικη ειμαι Θεε μου...τι ειμαι τελικα? ενα καταθληπτικο δυστηχες πλασμα με μια μασκα που κριβει πολυ καλα την αληθεια?

θελω να ειμαι αυτο που βλεπουν οι αλλοι...θελω να νιωθω οπως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι...να με αγαπησω και να με θαυμασω...να σταθω μια φορα στον καθρεφτη και αντι για την κοιλια να δω το εντυπωσιακο υψος μου...αντι για τα δυστηχισμενα ματια μου να δω το εντονο χαμογελο μου...

----------


## koko_ed

Μία ερώτηση: κάποιος βουλιμικός δέν είναι και αδύνατος? Γιατί πρέπει να χάσεις τόσα κιλά? Φοβάσαι την απόρριψη και δέν μιλάς με τον άντρα σου? Φοβάσαι μήπως σε κρίνει αρνητικά, την αντίδρασή του? Δέν θέλεις να φανείς εύθραυστη και αδύναμη? Τί σε φοβίζει περισσότερο? 

Στον γυναικολόγο σου έχεις μιλήσει? Γιατί και ΄γώ έχω να τον επισκεφτώ πάνω απο 1 χρόνο παρόλο που προσπαθώ για παιδί γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα με δεί και θα με μαλώσει.....Όταν είχα πάει λιγότερο παχιά παλαιότερα, μου είχε πεί οτι πρέπει να χάσω κλπ,κλπ. Τώρα λοιπόν κρύβομαι και ΄γώ πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μου και δέν πάω.....Εν τω μεταξύ, ό,τι δημοσίευμα πέσει στα χέρια μου για εγκυμοσύνη μιλά τόσο αποτρεπτικά για τις γυναίκες με πέριττά κιλά και παρουσιάζει την παχυσαρκία ώς μέγα ανασταλτικό παράγοντα.

----------


## koko_ed

Αμέλησα να σου γράψω καλή επιτυχία στη νέα σου προσπάθεια. Μήν ξεχνάς να σηκώνεσαι μετά απο κάθε πεσιμο. Μήν εγκαταλείψεις και όλα θα πάνε καλά ή τουλάχιστον καλύτερα απο πρίν......!!!!!!!

----------


## τζενη_ed

hey gilie
εδω Λαρισα επισης
χρειαζομαι παρεα για περπατημα-τρεξιμο και κουτσομπολιο
τι λες?

----------


## gilie_ed

Μία ερώτηση: κάποιος βουλιμικός δέν είναι και αδύνατος?
δε ξερω για τους αλλους εγω παντως και κανω εμετους, και μετα τρωω και αρκετα ωστε να παχαινω...

Γιατί πρέπει να χάσεις τόσα κιλά? 
γιατι ειμαι 105 κιλα και εχω υψος 1,73...παω σε διαιτολογο και μου χει πει οτι πρεπει να φτασω τουλαχιστον 80-75 κιλα

Φοβάσαι την απόρριψη και δέν μιλάς με τον άντρα σου? 
φοβαμαι οτι δε θα με καταλαβει...ειναι κανονικοσ σε βαρος και συχνα κανει διαιτουλες για να διατηρει το βαρος του...1,78 και 80 κιλα

Φοβάσαι μήπως σε κρίνει αρνητικά, την αντίδρασή του? 
καπως ετσι...ισως και απλα εχω μαθει να κριβομαι...

Δέν θέλεις να φανείς εύθραυστη και αδύναμη?
ολα μαζι...δε το χω ψαξει...απλα θεωρω αδιανοητο να αποκαλυφθω

Τί σε φοβίζει περισσότερο? 
η εκθεση


Στον γυναικολόγο σου έχεις μιλήσει?
για το θεμα παιδι? ναι, μ ε παρακολουθει καιρο, αυτο το μηνα πηρα ορμονες, ισως κανουμε σπερματεγχυση, δεν εχει βρεθει καποιο προβλημα, αναιξηγητη υπογονυμοτητα

Γιατί και ΄γώ έχω να τον επισκεφτώ πάνω απο 1 χρόνο παρόλο που προσπαθώ για παιδί γιατί φοβάμαι πως θα με δεί και θα με μαλώσει.....
Όταν είχα πάει λιγότερο παχιά παλαιότερα, μου είχε πεί οτι πρέπει να χάσω κλπ,κλπ. 
εμενα δε μου το χει ποτε...οκ κανω διαιτα, εχω χασει 10 κιλα αλλα δε του το χω πει, ξεκινησαμε μαζι στα 115 κιλα μου και ποτε δε μου το ανεφερε...ουτε τον ρωτησα, απλα διαβασα σε ενα βιβλιο οτι καλο ειναι να εχεις οσο ποιο νορμαλ βαρος και ειπα σε πρωτη φαση να χασω κιλα...

Τώρα λοιπόν κρύβομαι και ΄γώ πίσω απο το δάχτυλό μου και δέν πάω.....Εν τω μεταξύ, ό,τι δημοσίευμα πέσει στα χέρια μου για εγκυμοσύνη μιλά τόσο αποτρεπτικά για τις γυναίκες με πέριττά κιλά και παρουσιάζει την παχυσαρκία ώς μέγα ανασταλτικό παράγοντα.
δε μου χει τυχει ρε συ...εχω μονο διαβασει οτι το περιτο βαρος στις γυναικες αυξανει τα ανδρογονα και εμποδιζει την συλληψη, αλλα εμενα τα ανδρογονα μου ειναι σε φυσιολογικα ορια...ξερω και γω οτι ο ανδρας δε πρεπει να ειναι παχυς...τεσπα οπως και να χει τωρα το παλευω με τα κιλα...
εσυ εχεις κανει εξετασεις?

----------


## gilie_ed

χθες βγηκαμε για φαγητο εξω, οι δυο μας με τον καλο μου, εφαγα σαλατα και φιλετο οπως μου ειπε η διαιτολογος μου, μετα βγηκαμε ενα ποτηρακι κρασι ηταν οτι πρεπει...γυρισα σπιτι και το μονο που σκεφτομουν ηταν κατι μακαρονια που εχω στο ντουλαπι...λιγη ντοματα...κρεμα γαλακτος και παρμεζάνα...τελειο...ο αντρας μου βγηκε λιγο ακομη αλλα εγω δεν ειχα ορεξη, δε μάρεσει το ξενυχτι...γυρισα νωριτερα και εφτιαξα 6 φετες τοστ μαυρο, γιατι αυτο ειχαμε, με βουτηρο...μετα συνειδητοποιησα τι εκανα, ειπα, οκ δεν ειναι τραγικη υπερφαγια, δε χρειαζεται να κανω εμετο, καλυτερα να πεσω στο κρεβατι...και ετσι εκανα...απεφηγα στο τσακ τον εμετο...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη γιαυτο...σημερα εφαγα λιγο παραπανω πρωινο απ'οτι πρεπει αλλα οκ...τιποτα τραγικο...το μεσημερι εχω μακαρονια με κιμα...το οποιο ειναι καλο...σε λιγο θα βγω για περπατημα...30-40 λεπτα γιατι φοβαμαι μη παω σε αλλο ειδος βουλημιας...ειχα διαβασει για μια κοπελα που περπατουσε 10 ωρες την ημερα...ρε γαμωτο δε βρησκω ενα τικερακι για το ποσες μερες απεχω απο την βουλημια...απατη...

----------


## koko_ed

Έχω κάνει εξετάσεις, έκανε πρόσφατα και ο άνδρας μου και όλα είναι μία χαρά..... αλλά εδώ και 1,5 χρόνο τίποτα!!!! Με όλη μου την καρδιά εύχομαι καλή επιτυχία στην προσπάθειά σας για bebe!!!! Πιστεύω οτι είναι το υπέρτατο κίνητρο για την καταπολέμηση της βουλιμίας! Keep this way :-)

----------


## LSD

gilie. 
σου ευχομαι πρωτα να γινεις καλά απο τη βουλιμια και αμεσως μετα να μεινεις εγκυος (εστω και μελιγα κιλά παραπάνω)
εγω νομιζα οτι θα θεραπευομουν αυτοματως οταν μεινω εγκυος αλλα δεν εγινε ετσι. Περιορισα βεβαια αρκετα τους εμετους αλλα οσες φορες εκανα, η αγωνια για την υγεια του παιδιου μου ηταν τεραστια και σε καμια γυναικα δεν αξιζει τετοια εγκυμοσυνη (και οπωσδηποτε σε κανενα παιδι τετοια μητερα)
Οταν γεννησα, ειπα οτι θα σταματησω για το αγορακι μου, γιατι το υπερλατρευω και του αξιζει μια καλυτερη μανα, αλλα 9 μηνες τωρα, ουτε και αυτο το εχω καταφερει. Οποτε συμπεραινω οτι ειμαι πραγματικά εξαρτημενη,εθισμενη, και δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να σταματησω απο μονη μου,οσο ισχυρα κινητρα και αν εχω.
θελω να κανω αλλο ενα παιδακι, αλλα ελπιζω να γινω καλα πρωτα.

σχετικά με την εγκυμοσυνη και εγω ειχα μεγαλο προβλημα και εμεινα εγκυος κατα τυχη. Δηλ, ενω ολες μου οι εξετασεις ηταν φυσιολογικές (και εννοω οτι εχω κανει ΤΑ ΠΑΝΤΑ) και εχω κανει τις απειρες ορμονοθεραπειες, ειμαι χωρις περιοδο 3 χρονια τωρα ( χοντρικά 2 πριν μεινω εγκυος και 1 μετα). 
Δεν εχω κανει κουβεντα στο γυναικολογο μου για τη βουλιμια αλλα πιστευω οτι αυτη ευθυνεται για το προβλημα μου (σε συνδυασμο με χρονια και αδιακοπη χρηση αντισυλληπτικων).

επισης, εχεις υποψη σου φανταζομαι οτι η βουλιμια συνδεεται θετικά με την υπαρξη πολυκυστικων ωοθηκων (αν και δεν εχουν καταφερει ακομα να εξηγησουν το λόγο); εγω εχω αποκτησει και αυτο το πρόβλημα, αν και κανεις δεν μπορει να το αποδωσε με βεβαιοτητα στη βουλιμια...

επισης, διαβασα και ενα αρθρο οπου αναφερει οτι υπαρχει μια ασθενεια, η DHEA, ή αλλιως προωρη ωοθηκική ανεπαρκεια και ο,τι διαβασα φαινεται να ταιριαζει στην περιπτωση μου (οχι μονο η αμηνορροια και η υπογονιμοτητα). δεν το εχω συζητησει με τον γυναικολογο μου αλλα θα το κάνω στην επομενη μου επισκεψη. 

καλη τυχη γλυκιά μου !

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φιλόδοξες μέλλουσες μανούλες,μακάρι όλα να σας πάνε όπως τα λαχταράτε,αλλά για να συμβεί αυτό
είναι πολύ σημαντικό και το να συνεργαζόμαστε στο έπακρο με τους γυναικολόγους μας!
Τι ντρέπεστε δηλαδή;Τόσες και τόσες παρακολουθούνε κάθε μέρα...τόσα και τόσα έχουν δει και ακούσει!
Εξάλλου η δουλειά τους δεν είναι η κατάκριση αλλά η φροντίδα μας!Η σωστή ενημέρωση,η πρόληψη,η θεραπεία...
Αν δε τους μιλήσουμε για ό,τι μας αφορά πώς να συλλέξουν το υλικό για την καλύτερη δυνατή φροντίδα μας;
Είμαστε μεγάλα κορίτσια κι έχουμε ευθύνη απέναντι στο σώμα μας κι ακόμα μεγαλύτερη σ'εκείνο που φιλοδοξούμε να φιλοξενήσουμε!
Όχι πως η βουλιμία ή η παχυσαρκία είναι το καλύτερο για το σώμα μας,αλλά μια εγκυμοσύνη ενέχει και άλλους κινδύνους
από τους οποίους δε μας προστατεύει το κρυφτούλι με το γιατρό!Μη χτυπάμε το κεφάλι μας μετά...ʼντε,να σας χαρώ!
Μην αγχώνεστε περισσότερο απ'όσα τρομερά και φοβερά διαβάζετε!Θα είναι πολύ πιο ανώδυνο απ'όσο το φοβόσαστε!

LSD 
Αυτό με την κατά τύχη εγκυμοσύνη σου παρά την αμηνόρροια σου δεν το έχω ξανακούσει...
Χαίρομαι που θα μιλήσεις ανοιχτά με το γιατρό σου για τη βουλιμία,που σε ταλαιπωρεί 
και που θέτεις τις βάσεις για μια δεύτερη-πιο συνειδητοποιημένη ίσως- εγκυμοσύνη!

Καλή επιτυχία σε όλες σας τις προσπάθειες,κοριτσάρες μου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> 
> χθες ειχα παει μια βολτουλα με τα ποδια, μιση ωρητσα να παρω λιγο αερα, μου κανει καλο το περπατημα, με ηρεμει...στον δρομο λοιπον σκεφτομουν οτι οταν με βλεπει καποιος στον δρομο ή και στις παρεες μας κτλ δε μπορει να φανταστει τι μου συμβαινει, ειμαι μια παντα χαμογελαστη, κεφατη και περιποιημενη γυναικα...παντα εχω μια καλη κουβεντα για ολους και μηλαω παντα με αισιοδοξια, οτι και να συμβαινει αν με ρωτησεις την γνωμη μου θα σου δειξω την χαρουμενη, την καλη, την ομορφη πλευρα...τα γονιδια μου μου εχουν χαρισει μια εμφανιση με τυπο...οι σπουδες και τα βιωματα μου με κανουν συνηθως το κεντρο τις παρεας, επιτυχημενη επαγγελματικα, σκεφτομουν ποσο δυναμικο ειναι το περπατημα μου...πως κοιταζω παντα τους αλλους στα ματια...απο την αλλη σκεφτομουν οτι παντα ακουω αλλα δεν ανηγω την καρδουλα μου σε κανεναν...οτι απο μικρο παιδι παντα ελεγα ελαχιστες απο τις σκεψεις μου...οτι ακομη και ο αντρας μου δε με γνωριζει καθολου....οτι με καταθληπτει η εμφανιση μου στον καθρεφτη...οτι αισθανομαι τοφαλος...οτι θα ηθελα να κανω ποιο εντυπωσιακα πραγματα στην εμφανιση μου αλλα δε το τολμω γιατι με βολευει να νιωθω και λιγο κομματι του σωρου, δε θελω να ξεχωριζω...ποσο αντιφατικη ειμαι Θεε μου...τι ειμαι τελικα? ενα καταθληπτικο δυστηχες πλασμα με μια μασκα που κριβει πολυ καλα την αληθεια?
> 
> θελω να ειμαι αυτο που βλεπουν οι αλλοι...θελω να νιωθω οπως με βλεπουν οι αλλοι...να με αγαπησω και να με θαυμασω...να σταθω μια φορα στον καθρεφτη και αντι για την κοιλια να δω το εντυπωσιακο υψος μου...αντι για τα δυστηχισμενα ματια μου να δω το εντονο χαμογελο μου...


Διαβάζω όσα γράφεις κι έχω την εικόνα ενός πολύ καταπιεσμένου από τον εαυτό του ανθρώπου...
Αντί να στρέφεται η προσπάθεια σου στο να σε αποδεχτείς και να σε αγαπήσεις ακριβώς όπως είσαι με όλα τα υπέροχα σου
και ασφαλώς να δουλέψεις τα κομμάτια σου,που χρήζουν βελτίωσης,τα οποία και σταδιακά να εξωτερικεύσεις,
να πέσουν οι μάσκες,να υπάρχεις ελεύθερα χωρίς να το θεωρείς "έκθεση",εσύ πιέζεσαι για το ακριβώς αντίστροφο!
Αρνείσαι ποιά είσαι,ουσιαστικά σε απορρίπτεις και αντί να πετάξεις τη μάσκα αυτή ψάχνεις να ράψεις και το κουστούμι της!
Μα ποτέ δε θα είσαι αληθινά εσύ αυτή που θα βλέπεις στον καθρέφτη!Κι άντε,τους άλλους ίσως και να τους ξεγελάς τόσα χρόνια...
Εσένα πώς πιστεύεις ότι θα καταφέρεις να ξεγελάσεις την όραση σου;Πώς περιμένεις η αντίδραση να βγάλει δράση;
Φοβάμαι πως ταλαιπωρείσαι να γίνεις κάτι που δεν είσαι ενώ μπορείς να εστιάσεις την ενέργεια σου στο να γίνεις το καλύτερο σου!
Και να είσαι σίγουρη πως την αγάπη,το θαυμασμό κι ό,τι άλλο εισπράττεις δε θα το χάσεις αν είναι πραγματικά αληθινά!
Κι αν τελικά αποδειχτεί πως δεν ήταν,τότε δεν έχασες τίποτα πιο πολύτιμο από μια ψευδαίσθηση,στην οποία μάλιστα έχτιζες μια ζωη!
Τη δική σου!Τη μία και μοναδική σου!

----------


## gilie_ed

Nadine μου, σ'ευχαριστω πολυ για την απαντηση και τον χρονο σου, με μπερδεψες ομως λιγάκι...δεν ειμαι συγουρη οτι εχω καταλαβει τι με συμβουλευεις

μου λες οτι ψαχνω εναν εαυτο που εχω εγω πλασει ως ειδανικο και προσπαθω να τον φτασω? 
μου λες οτι πρεπει να συνιδητιποιησω οτι ειμαι απλα σαν ολους τους αλλους με τα καλα και τα κακα μου και δε χρειαζεται να ψαχνω το τελειο? 
τι εννοεις οτι πιστευω πως μπορω να ξεγελασω την οραση μου? τι εννοεις δε θα ειμαι αυτη που βλεπω στον καθρέφη?

----------


## LSD

nadine μου,
ναι και εγω το θεωρω θαυμα το πως εμεινα εγκυος. βεβαια επαιρνα διαφορες ορμονες αλλα χωρις αποτελεσμα και ειμασταν στη φαση να αρχισουμε να ψαχνουμε για κεντρα εξωσωματικης γονιμοποιησης, μολις γυρισουμε απο τις καλοκαιρινες μας διακοπες και τελικά εμεινα εγκυος στις διακοπες! ο γιατρος μου μας ειπε οτι συμβαινει αλλα πολύ σπανια.

θελω παρα πολύ ενα 2ο παιδακι αλλα δεν νομιζω οτι θα εχω το θαρρος να αποκαλυψω στο γυναικολογο μου το προβλημα μου. Το μονο σιγουρο ειναι οτι θελω πρωτα να ξεπερασω το προβλημα της βουλιμιας και μετα να επιχειρησω να ξαναμεινω εγκυος.

gilie 
βασικο ειναι να μην υποτιμας τον εαυτο σου,να αποκτησεις καποια αυτοπεποιηθηση για να βλέπεις τον εαυτο σου οπως πραγματικά ειναι και οχι τρισχειροτερο, οπως κανουμε συνηθως οι περισσοτεροι βουλιμικοι. Δεν νομιζω οτι πρεπει να εισαι αυτο που βλέπουν οι αλλοι,αλλα αυτο που θες εσυ να εισαι και αν εισαι εσυ οκ με τον εαυτο σου θα βρεθουν και οι αλλοι που θα συμφωνουν με την εικονα που εχεις εσυ.

----------


## NADINE_ed

LSD μου(κάπως ακούγεται τώρα αυτό,αλλά οκ...)
Μακάρι να ξεμπερδεύεις σύντομα με τη βουλιμία και να βάλεις τη ζωή σου στη σειρά που λαχταράς!
Προσωπικά πιστεύω πως η αποκάλυψη ενός προβλήματος είναι και μέρος της αποδοχής και αντιμετώπισης του,
αλλά αν αυτό θα σε επιφορτίσει με επιπλέον άγχος,οκ...εσύ ξέρεις...Εύχομαι από καρδιάς τα καλύτερα!

gilie μου,λυπάμαι αν σε μπέρδεψα...θα προσπαθήσω να γίνω πιο σαφής...
Πιστεύω πως ο δρόμος,που θα σε βγάλει από τη δυστυχία,που βιώνεις,είναι ο αντίστροφος από αυτόν που ακολουθείς.
Όπως παραδέχεσαι έχεις δύο πλευρές:αυτή που είσαι μέσα σου και μόνο εσύ γνωρίζεις και την επίφαση της,εκείνη δηλαδή που εισπράττουν οι τρίτοι.
Την αληθινή gilie δεν την εκτιμάς,δεν την αγαπάς,δεν την θαυμάζεις ενώ την πιέζεις ν'ανταποκριθεί στην άλλη,εκείνη με τη μάσκα.
Βλέπεις όμως πως όσο απαιτείς κάτι τέτοιο δε σου κάνει το χατήρι να αλλάξει και να γίνει αυτό που δείχνει σε αντίθεση με αυτο που είναι.
Κι αυτό γιατί η αντίδραση,που η εκβίαση αυτή σου προκαλεί,δεν είναι κατάλληλος τρόπος θετικής συνεργασίας με τον εαυτό σου.
Επομένως ίσως θα έπρεπε ν'αλλάξεις τακτική.Αντί να προσπαθείς να αλλοτριώσεις την αλήθεια σου,εσύ να τολμήσεις να την υπερασπιστείς!
Να αποδεχτείς τον αληθινό εαυτό σου όχι με την έννοια πως είναι κοινός αλλά αντίθετα να αγκαλιάσεις τη μοναδικότητα σου χωρίς ενοχή.
Να τολμήσεις να είσαι εσύ χωρίς τη μάσκα και απέναντι στους τρίτους ώστε να χτίσεις ουσιαστικές σχέσεις,που θα σε κάνουν να νιώσεις 
λιγότερη μοναξιά και δυστυχία από αυτή που ήδη νιώθεις!Δε θα είναι εύκολο κι ίσως θα έχει και τα τιμήματα του,αλλά ξέρω 
πως είναι πολύ πιο ανώδυνο απ'όσο φοβάσαι και τελικά θα σ'ανακουφίσει όσο δεν μπορείς να διανοηθείς!Το έζησα,πίστεψε με!
Ίσως τότε να μη χρειάζεσαι τόσο το φαγητό,ίσως τότε να μπορέσεις να πάρεις δύναμη κι ενθάρρυνση από την αγάπη που θα δεχτείς 
και θα θεωρήσεις ότι σου αξίζει γιατί απευθύνεται στην αληθινή gilie και όχι στην έξωθεν καλή μαρτυρία της,ίσως τότε έρθεις πιο κοντά και σ'εσένα!
Είναι ουτοπία η τελειότητα.Εμείς εστιάζουμε στον βελτιωμένο κατά τις επιθυμίες μας εαυτό!Και μόνο όντας πιστοί στην αλήθεια μας 
έχουμε τα εφόδια να τον διακρίνουμε αρχικά και στη συνέχεια να συντονιστούμε στην πραγμάτωση του...

----------


## gilie_ed

Καλημέρα σε οοοοοοολους

σημερα ξυπνησα με μια καταπληκτικη διαθεση....χθες περπατησα και σκεφτομουν ολα αυτα...οτι η ζωη ειναι απλη...οτι εχει χιλιαδες χαρες...οτι εχω τοσα πολλα απο αυτα που παντα ηθελα...οτιειναι στο χερι μου να παλεψα και για τα υπολοιπα...εχω 4, σημερα στην 5η μερα που δεν εχω κανει εμετο και νιωθω τοσο περιφανη για τον εαυτο μου...εκανα μεσο ορο 1-2 φορες την ημερα οποτε αυτη ειναι μεγαλη αλλαγη...βεβαια γεγονος ειναι οτι για μενα θα θεωρηθει επιτυχια τουλαχιστον 3-4 μηνες χωρις γιατι 1 μηνα χωρις το εχω ξανακαταφερει αλλα ξαναεπεσα...τεσπα...οπως λεει και η Nadine ειναι καθαρα το πως ολο αυτο συνδεεται με το μυαλο σου...με την σκεψη σου...ελπιζω οτι η σκεψη μου ειναι ποιο αισιοδοξη αυτο τον καιρο...

----------


## τζενη_ed

ρε συ κοπελια ποτε θα παμε για περπατημα?

----------


## gilie_ed

τζενη μου σου χω στειλει 2 sms στο κινητο σου αλλα δε μου απαντας...δες λιγο τα u2u σου, σου χω στειλει το τηλ μου...παρε με εσυ, μηπως εγω εχω λαθος αριθμο

----------


## gilie_ed

στο θεμα μας ομως...ειμαι 8 μερες μακρια απο τους εμετους...το καλο ειναι οτι τις ποιο πολλες μερες δε μπηκα καν στον πειρασμο...το κακο ειναι οτι δεν καταφερνω να κανω και την διαιτα μου ταυτοχρονως...και φοβαμαι οτι η διαιτολογος μου δε θα χαρει καθολου με την εξελιξη...τεσπα...εχω ακομη 4 μερες...ισως καταφερω να κανω και λιγη διαιτα...το ποιο σημαντικο για μενα τωρα ειναι να μη κανω εμετο...το θεμα διαιτας ειναι μετα...

----------


## sabe

Mπραβο σου Gilie,συγχαρητηρια,ειπαμε,baby steps!Παμε δυνατα;)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,gilie,για τις 8 μέρες!
Νομίζω πως πολύ καλά κάνεις και δίνεις προτεραιότητα στο να μην κάνεις εμετό
κι όταν νιώθεις πιο έτοιμη και δυνατή θα κοιτάξεις και τη διατροφή σου...
Έχει δίκιο η sabe...άσε που στον αγώνα να τα κάνουμε όλα τελικά καταλήγουμε στο τίποτα!

----------


## gilie_ed

10 μέρες λοιπον 10!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη, εχω φτασει τον πρωτο στοχο μου!!!!...δε λεω πως δε το σκεφτηκα αλλα δεν το σκεφτηκα τοσο εντονα οσο παλια, για να καταλαβετε τι εννοω σε μια προσπαθεια μου παλιοτερα προσπαθουσα να ειμαι συνεχως με καποιον, τον αντρα μου, την αδελφη μου για να μην ξαναπεσω στους εμετους...ειχα μετα βιας 20 μερες αποχης...δραματικες...με αφαγια τρομερη, με εφιαλτες κτλ...αυτες τις μερες ειναι αλλιως ειμαι καλα, χαρουμενη και υπερηφανη για μενα!!!

Χθες συναντησα την Τζένη
το συνηστω σε ολες ανεπιφυλακτα...ποιο? το να βρεθητε με καποιον/α που αντιμετοπιζει το ιδιο προβλημα ή γνωριζει καλα και δεν τον ντρεπεστε και να μηλισετε δυνατα για το προβλημα, να φωναξετε στον αλλο αλλα και στον εαυτο σας αυτα που κρυβετε τοσα χρονια...στην δικη μου περιπτωση ισως και πανω απο 8 χρονια! Μηλισαμε και περπατησαμε μια ωρα και μου φανηκε σαν 20 λεπτα...

Με τα κιλα μου δε τα χω καταφερει και τοσο καλα...δεν εχω παρει βεβαια αλλα δεν εχω χασει κιολλας...ειναι ομως ποιο συμαντικο το να μη κανω εμετους!...Τελος Απριλη βαφτιζω ενα παιδακι και θελω να ειμαι η πνευματικη μητερα που του αξιζει!

----------


## τζενη_ed

συμφωνω και επαυξανω
ειμαστε τελικα πολυ καλα παιδια ρε σεις
θα τα καταφερουμε βρε
ειναι φοβερο να μιλας για το βασανο της ζωης σου φωναχτα
ηταν πρωτογνωρο

----------


## gilie_ed

συγουρα θα τα καταφερουμε!!
;)

----------


## gilie_ed

ειναι Τριτη...σε 1 ωρα θα φυγω να παω για περπατημα με την Τζενη...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη...εχω καθε λογο να ειμαι χαρουμενη και αισιοδοξη μου συμαβινουν τα εξης συνταρακτικα

εχω να κανω εμετο 12 μερες!!!! βαδιζω με αυτοπεποιθηση στον 2ο στοχο μου του 1 μηνα, και κοντευω στα μισα!

Χθες ειχα ενα ραντεβου με τον γυναικολογο μου και προχωραω το θεμα παιδι...ειναι ισως η πρωτη φορα που πιστευω οτι θα αποκτησω παιδακι...ισως οχι αυτο το μηνα ισως οχι τον επομενο αλλα καποια στιγμη θα τα καταφερω!!

Αυριο εχω ραντεβου με την διαιτολογο μου και μαλλον εχω χασει μισο κιλο, παρολο που δεν κανω την διαιτα κατα γραμμα ειμαι μισο κιλακι λιγοτερο...ενω με τους εμετους πασχιζα να κρατηθω στο ιδιο και σιγα σιγα ανεβαζα σταθερα το βαρος μου...

εχω να φωναξω στον εαυτο μου τα εξης:
ΟΙ ΕΜΕΤΟΙ ΣΕ ΠΑΧΑΙΝΑΝ
ΤΩΡΑ ΔΕΙΧΝΕΙΣ ΠΟΛΥ ΠΟΙΟ ΥΓΕΙΗΣ
ΘΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΘΑ ΔΕΙΣ!!!!!!!!

----------


## runnerlena

Μπράβο gilie που τα καταφερες!συνέχισε έτσι ...μας δίνεις πολύ κουράγιο!

----------


## sabe

gilie μου,μπραβο σου!Ετσι,στη ζωη δεν πρεπει να λεμε ποτε οτι ειναι αδυνατο να κανουμε κατι,ολα ειναι δυνατα και πιθανα,αμα αλλαξουμε τον τροπο σκεψης μας και βρουμε ενα νεο μοντελο ζωης!Σε ολους σας μια μεγαλη αγκαλια απο μενα,μου δινετε και κουραγιο και δυναμη για να συνεχισω κι εγω,αρκετους απο σας σας διαβαζω καιρο τωρα και ειλικρινα σας θαυμαζω!Παμε,παμε παιδια,ετσι,ομορφα,σιγα σιγα...:)

----------


## gilie_ed

καλησπερα κοριτσάκια μου

σημερα πηγα διαιτολογο...με φοβο ψυχης...ελεγα λες να μην εχω χασει τιποτα? τελικα ειχα χασει 1 κιλο!!!! απο τοτε που εχω σταματησει τους εμετους εχω χασει 2 κιλα...2 κιλα σε 13 μερες...δεν ειναι θεαματικο αλλα σε συνδιασμο με το οτι δεν κανω εμετους ειναι εξεραιτικα θεαματικο!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

κοριτσάρες καλησπέρα...14 μερες!!!!!!!!

αν ειχα την δυνατοτητα θα εβαζα ενα ανθρωπακι που θα χοροπηδουσε ασταματητα!!! χαχαχαχα

σας αγαπω...φιλακια!

----------


## gilie_ed

καλημερα...15 μερες...μπηκα στην 3 εβδομαδα αποχης...καλημερα!!!!!

----------


## τζενη_ed

αντε και να τις εκατοστησεις
και να τις χιλιασεις κλπ κλπ

----------


## gilie_ed

thanx τζενακι μου

Ειμαι στην 18η μερα και πολυ χαρουμενη...σημερα περασε απο το μυαλο μου οτι θα πρεπει να προσεχω πολυ σε μια εβδομαδα που θα ξερω αν ειμαι εγκυος. Γιατι εαν τελικα δεν ειμαι, που ειναι πιθανο γιατι δεν αισθανομαι τιποτα διαφορετικο, φοβαμαι οτι θα πεσω ψυχολογικα και με πιανει λιγο πανικος στην σκεψη...τεσπα...θα προσπαθησω να το δουλεψω στο μυαλο μου και να το παλεψω με θαρρος...με το θεμα διαιτα τα παω καλα...αισθανομαι πολυ ok γιατι κανω οσο μπορω την διαιτα, καμια φορα ξεφευγω αλλα σε γενικες γραμμες δεν φοβαμαι να φαω και αυτο ειναι πολυ σπουδαιο!

----------


## Aria_ed

Kali epituxia sou euxomai! Diavaza ta post sou kai me epiase enas kompos sto laimo! Eimai 22 xronwn k eimai voulimiki edw k 4 xronia. Prospathw na periorizw tous emetous giati melaniazoun eukola ta matia mou kai fainetai an me dei kapoios to prwi..alla kathartika kai diouritika ta tsakizw...kai na peis oti den jerw? jerw! Eimai foititria iatrikis.. apla kapoies fores h voulimia se nikaei k meta pali katw. Den exw para polla kila na xasw alla tha mpainw sto forum k tha ta xasw k tha iremisw!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,Aria !
Στην περίπτωση σου δε βοηθάει ο εκφοβισμός από τις συνέπειες της βουλιμίας καθώς τις γνωρίζεις ήδη πολύ καλά!
Δεν ξέρω αν τα λίγα παραπάνω κιλά σου είναι πραγματικά η αιτία που δεν είσαι ήρεμη...Συνήθως κρύβονται κι άλλα πράγματα...
Ό,τι συνειδητά ή ασυνείδητα τυχόν σ'απασχολεί ελπίζω να το διακρίνεις και να το αντιμετωπίσεις μια και καλή!Καλή σου δύναμη σε ό,τι κάνεις!

----------


## XENIA!

ΑΓΑΠΗΤΗ GILIE ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΧΑΙΡΟΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΣΗΜΕΡΑ ΜΠΗΚΑ ΓΙΑ ΠΡΩΤΗ ΦΟΡΑ ΕΔΩ.ΔΙΑΒΑΣΑ ΤΟ ΠΡΩΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΜΗΝΥΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΑΝΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΤΟΥ ΧΑΡΑΚΤΗΡΑ ΣΟΥ (ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΟΛΟΙ Σ ΑΓΑΠΟΥΝ ΑΛΛΑ ΕΣΥ ΔΕΝ ΑΓΑΠΑΣ ΤΟΝ ΕΥΑΤΟ ΣΟΥ ΚΑΘΩΣ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΑ ΤΑ ΑΛΛΑ ΣΧΕΤΙΚΑ ΜΕ ΤΗΝ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ ΣΟΥ...ΕΝΙΩΣΑ ΠΕΡΙΕΡΓΑ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΗΤΑΝ ΕΝΑ ΓΡΑΜΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΑ ΝΑ ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΓΡΑΨΕΙ ΕΓΩ ΓΙΑ ΜΕΝΑ...ΕΙΜΑΙ ΧΑΡΟΥΜΕΝΗ ,ΑΙΣΙΟΔΟΞΗ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΝΤΑ ΧΟΡΗΓΟΣ ΘΕΤΙΚΗΣ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑΣ(ΣΑΝ ΤΗΝ AMITA!)ΣΤΙΣ ΠΑΡΕΕΣ ΜΟΥ...ΤΑ ΧΑΛΑΩ ΛΙΓΟ ΜΕ ΜΕΝΑ ΟΜΩΣ.ΤΩΡΑ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΣΩ 25-30 ΚΙΛΑ(ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ ΖΥΓΙΣΤΕΙ!ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΝΟΥΝ ΟΥΤΕ ΤΑ ΔΑΧΤΥΛΙΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΠΙΑ!)ΚΑΙ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΑΝΑΡΩΤΙΕΜΑΙ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΜΟΥ ΤΗΝ ΠΕΡΙΟΔΟ ΠΟΥ ΤΡΩΩ ΑΚΑΤΑΠΑΥΣΤΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΙΡΝΩ ΚΙΛΑ..?
ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΛΥΤΡΩΤΙΚΟ ΝΑ ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΥΖΗΤΑΣ ΤΟ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΣΟΥ ΜΕ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΥΣ ΠΟΥ ΒΙΩΝΟΥΝ ΤΟ ΙΔΙΟ ΑΝ ΣΚΕΦΤΕΙΣ ΟΤΙ ΣΤΙΣ ΜΕΡΕΣ ΜΑΣ ΟΙ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΙΝΕΣ ΣΧΕΣΕΙΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΝΟΥΣΙΕΣ,ΕΠΙΦΑΝΕΙΑΚΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΥΠΟΚΡΙΤΙΚΕΣ..ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΕΙΛΙΚΡΙΝΗΣ ΝΤΡΕΠΟΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ Η ΙΔΙΑ ΓΙΑ ΑΥΤΗΝ ΤΗΝ ΕΞΑΡΤΗΣΗ ΠΟΥ ΕΧΩ ΜΕ ΤΟ ΦΑΓΗΤΟ..ΤΟ ΕΧΩ ΣΥΖΗΤΗΣΕΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΑ 2 ΦΙΛΕΣ ΜΟΥ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΝ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΟΥΝ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΤΟ ΖΟΥΝ ΟΠΟΤΕ ΚΑΙ ΤΟ ΑΠΟΦΕΥΓΩ..
ΕΛΠΙΖΩ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΠΟΥΜΕ ΣΥΝΤΟΜΑ..ΧΑΡΗΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΙΚΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ''ΓΝΩΡΙΣΑ''
ΦΙΛΑΚΙΑ!

----------


## τζενη_ed

γεια σου ξενια
η παρεητσα ειναι πολυ ανεβαστικη
και ειμαι πολυ αισιοδοξη οτι
ολες θα τα καταφερουμε να βγουμε απ το μπουκαλι
ειναι πολυ καλο να απομυθοποιουμε το προβλημα τελικα
γιατι οσο το σκεφτομαστε τοσο μεγαλωνει

----------


## gilie_ed

καλησπερα σε ολες

Ξενια μου, χαιρομαι που μας βρηκες καινα ξερεις οτι εδω ανοιγουμε ολα μας τα χαρτια και ξεμπροστιαζουμε τους εαυτους μας, ειναι συμαντικο αυτο για να παρει το προβλημα στο μυαλο μας την πραγματικη του διασταση και οχι το γιγας ή μινι μεγεθος που ισως μας βολευει να του δινουμε. περιεγραψε μας ενα συνηθησμενο διατροφικο σου προγραμμα, γραψε μας τι ειναι για σενα βουλιμια...χωρις φοβο και ντροπη...εδω δε θα σε κρινει κανεις!!!! ολες σε καταλαβαινουμε...οσο για αυτο που λες με την περιγραφη, ανακαλυψα εδω οτι εχουμε πολλα κοινα οι Βουλιμικοι ανθρωποι και δεν εχω ακομη αποφασισει αν ειμαστε βουλιμικοι επειδη ειμαστε ετσι ή ειμαστε ετσι επειδη ειμαστε βουλιμικοι...σκεψου το και συ...

Aria, οτι εισαι μικρη και εχεις ολη την ζωη μπροστα σου το ξερεις, οτι αυτο σε καταστρεφει επεισης, ομως εγω θα σου πω αυτα που εμενα εβαλαν στην διαδικασια να βαλω ενα τελος (για οσο μπορω εστω). Η βουλιμια δε σου προσφερει το τελειο σωμα και αν στο προσφερει καποια στιγμη θα στο παρει πισω γιατι το σωμα μας ειναι ομορφο οταν ειναι υγειες, οταν μπαινεις σε αυτες τις διαδικασιες καποια στιγμη το σωμα σου θα αρχισει να κραταει οτι θερμιδα μπορει, επεισης να σου πω οτι σου τσακιζει σιγα σιγα την ψυχολογια και σου αφαιρει ενα σωρο βιταμινες και αλλα στοιχεια που εκτος απο το σωμα τα χρειαζεται και το νευρικο σου συστημα, σταδιακα λοιπον σε καταρακωνει ψυχολογικα γιατι απλα σου τεντωνει τα νευρα. Ακομη να σου πω κατι που μαλλον ξερεις και συ... ΜΠΟΡΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΤΑ ΚΑΤΑΦΕΡΕΙΣ ΜΟΝΟ ΑΝ ΒΓΑΛΕΙΣ ΑΠΟ ΤΟ ΜΥΑΛΟ ΣΟΥ ΤΑ ΚΙΛΑ!! Βαλε Νο1 στοχο να γινεις καλα και μετα να χασεις κιλα...

αυριο 20 μερες χωρις εμετο!!! εχω αρχισει να με αγαπω πολυ...

----------


## τζενη_ed

αντε ρε παλικαρι 
βαστα γερα!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## XENIA!

Αγαπητη gilie μεχρι πριν 15 μερες που αρχισα την διαιτα ενιωθα κυριολεκτικα ερμαιο του φαγητου.ξυπναγα και θα ενιωθα χαρουμενη μονο αν ετρωγα κατι παχυντικο(τυροπιτα ,κρουασαν...)σε σημειο που να νιωθω το στομαχι μου 'γεματο' και να νιωθω πληροτητα.συνεχως σκεφτομουν τι θα μαγειρεψω(δυστυχως η ευτυχως ειμαι πολυ καλη μαγειρισσα)και χαιρομουν να πηγαινω στο σουπερ μαρκετ να ψωνιζω υλικα για τις συνταγες μου.οταν συνεβαινε κατι η σκεφτομουν κατι δυσαρεστο επρεπε οπωσδηποτε να φαω κατι για να ηρεμησω,διαφορετικα ειχα νευρα.παρολο που ασκω ενα παραιατρικο επαγγελμα και ξερω τους κινδυνους της παχυσαρκιας ,δεν μπορουσα να σταματησω να τρωω,παρα μονο για λιγες μερες..ειναι η πρωτη φορα στη ζωη μου που εφτασα να εχω γυρω στα 25-30 κιλα παραπανω και ολα ειναι διαφορετικα.φετος το χειμωνα δεν φορεσα εννοειται!τα περσινα μου ρουχα αλλα και τις μποτες μου γιατι δεν κουμπωνουν στην γαμπα,μεχρι και τα δαχτυλιδια δεν μου κανουν!δεν μπορεσα να φορεσω ουτε τα ψηλοτακουνα παπουτσια μου και οταν το εκανα τον σεπτεμβρη σε ενα γαμο δεν εβλεπα την ωρα να τα βγαλω!πως να με ''κουβαλησω'' εκει πανω!σηκωθηκα να χορεψω και στα 5 πρωτα λεπτα κουραστηκα!ευτυχως δεν προκαλω εμετους γιατι ειναι 
πολυ δυσαρεστοι για μενα αλλα ειμαι βουλιμικη εφοσον εχω αναγκη ''να φαω μεγαλες ποσοτητες φαγητου'' για να νιωσω καλυτερα και δεν μπορω να κρατησω το στομα μου κλειστο εστω και αν ξερω οτι μετα θα με ποναει το στομαχι μου απο την υπερφαγια.επισης δυστυχως συνειδητοποιω οτι στις κρισεις υπερφαγιας δεν συνειδητοποιω τι κανω...νομιζω οτι αν απεναντι μου ειχα τοτε εναν καθρεπτη και με εβλεπα δεν θα με αναγνωριζα...σαν να ξεσπω την οργη μου για αυτα που μου συμβαινουν ''μασωντας''!μπορεις να το καταλαβεις αυτο?το εχεις νιωσει?
anyway,πριν 15 μερες επαθα μια γαστρεντεριτιδα και δεν καταφερα να φαω σχεδον τιποτα για τρεις μερες!μεγαλη ανακουφιση!πρωτογνορο συναισθημα το φαγητο να μου προκαλει αποστροφη λογω της ναυτιας και του στομαχοπονου!εζησα τρεις μερες χωρις να σκεφτομαι το φαγητο!ενιωσα ελευθερη,φυσικα ελαφρυτερη και αποφασισα να συνεχισω την διαιτα.μεχρι τωρα τα παω καλα και νιωθω σαν να πεταξα απο πανω μου κατι που με δυναστευε!σαν να ημουν αλκοολικη και δεν εχω αναγκη πλεον το ποτο!φυσικα και πειναω καποιες φορες αλλα το παλευω..ισως απλα εφτασα ''στον πατο'' και δεν εμενε τιποτα αλλο παρα να αρχισω ναανεβαινω στην επιφανεια!ελπιζω να συνεχισω ετσι!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,τα θερμά μου συγχαρητήρια για τις πρώτες 20 μέρες αποχής από εμετό!Δεν είναι και μικρό κατόρθωμα!Μπράβο και καλή συνέχεια!
Μου δίνεις την αίσθηση πως αυτή τη φορά είσαι πραγματικά αποφασισμένη και δυνατή να τα καταφέρεις!Σου το εύχομαι ολόψυχα!

Μια σύσταση μόνο,κορίτσια,αν μου επιτρέπετε : γνώμη μου είναι να μη μας βάζουμε ετικέτες τύπου"βουλιμικός","ανορεκτι κός"...
Είναι κάτι που τυχόν μας ταλαιπωρεί αλλά δε μας χαρακτηρίζει αποκλειστικά καθώς είμαστε κι άλλα πολλά και υπέροχα!
Ασφαλώς δεν υποτιμώ τη διαταραχή,απλά δε νομίζω πως υποσυνείδητα μας βοηθά στην ψυχολογία μας αυτός ο στιγματισμός...
Είναι κάτι που άκουσα και σε ένα σχετικό εργαστήρι διατροφικών διαταραχών...Εντελώς φιλικά και καλοπροαίρετα... :)

----------


## Aria_ed

Euxaristw gia thn katanoisi!! Kserete apo prwto xeri poso duskolo einai na to kseperaseis, einai san mania thn opoia thumamai na eixa apo oso thumamai ton eauto mou, apla h katastash efuge ektos elegxou otan arxisa na menw moni mou. Ithela na rwtisw exei dokimasei kaneis farmakeutiki agwgi gia thn voulimia? Giati kserw oti uparxoun farmaka me endeiksi thn voulimia kai se kapoia fash htan megalo delear na ta dokimasw.

----------


## XENIA!

στο μηνυμα σου ανεφερες οτι δεν ξερεις αν ειμαστε ετσι γιατι ειμαστε βουλιμικοι ή ειμαστε βουλιμικοι γιατι ειμαστε ετσι...
θεωρω οτι οι βουλιμικοι σιγουρα θα εχουν καποια κοινα στοιχεια ...δυστυχως εκτος απο τα καλα(αυθορμητοι ,παρορμητικοι,ατιθασοι..κ.α) θεωρω οτι ειμαστε ατομα που εχουν ταση να εξαρτωνται απο κατι...ισως δεν εχουμε μαθει να διεκδικουμε πραγματα,ειτε γιατι νομιζουμε οτι ετσι θα καταπατησουμε τον αλλο(υπερμετρη δημοκρατια!)ειτε γιατι δεν θελουμε να γινουμε δυσσαρεστοι..εχεις σκεφτει οτι αν ησουν σαν αυτους τους ''αγενεις'' που με το παραμικρο που δεν τους αρεσει αρχιζουν να φωναζουν και να μουτρωνουν υπερασπιζομενοι την αποψη τους ,ανεξαρτητα με το αν εχουν δικιο,δεν θα χρειαζοταν να ξεσπασεις στο φαγητο γιατι θα ειχες ηδη ξεσπασει βριζοντας τον διπλανο σου?
εγω αποφευγω συστηματικα τους καβγαδες και μεχρι πριν δυο χρονια νομιζα οτι ο ''διπλανος'' μας θα μας ''δωσει'' αυτα που μας αξιζουν επειδη αυταποδεικτα ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε δικαιωμα στην αγαπη,κατανοηση,σεβασμο,αλ ηλοστηριξηκ.λ.π Μεχρι που καταλαβα οτι ημουν η ''οσια'' ξενια ,αρχισα να ''παιρνω αναποδες'' και καταλαβα οτι εγω ειμαι υπευθυνη για οσα εχω παθει και κανεις αλλος...
πολλοι λενε οτι οι παχυσαρκοι χαρακτηριζονται και απο ελλειψη αυτοπεποιθησης..δεν συμφωνω απολυτα γιατι εγω νιωθω οτι αξιζω απλα ξεσπαω το φαγητο..ξερω τα χαρισματα μου καθως και τα ελαττωματα μου..οχι ολα βεβαια αλλα πιστευω οτι κυνηγαω την αυτογνωσια μου...
επειδη φλυαρησα παρα πολυ ,καλυτερα να σταματησω καπου εδω,εχουμε πολλα να πουμε παντως...χαιρομαι που σας βρηκα ολες ,ελπιζω να ειναι και για μενα μια καινουργια αρχη..το να ξεπερασω αυτη μου την αδυναμια ειναι ο στοχος που αν επιτυχω,θα ''ξεκλειδωσει'' πολλα απο τα πραγματα που με πονανε...καληνυχτα

----------


## XENIA!

αγαπητη aria δεν θα επαιρνα ποτε φαρμακα για την βουλιμια...ξερω οτι επιδρουν στο νευρικο συστημα (ευερεθιστικοτητα,αυπνιες, περδιεγερση κ.αλλα)και δεν θα ηθελα να το ρισκαρω.εισαι και φοιτητρια ιατρικης αν θυμαμαι,ετσι?αρα τα ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα.
ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι!φιλια!

----------


## Aria_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> αγαπητη aria δεν θα επαιρνα ποτε φαρμακα για την βουλιμια...ξερω οτι επιδρουν στο νευρικο συστημα (ευερεθιστικοτητα,αυπνιες, περδιεγερση κ.αλλα)και δεν θα ηθελα να το ρισκαρω.εισαι και φοιτητρια ιατρικης αν θυμαμαι,ετσι?αρα τα ξερεις καλυτερα απο μενα.
> ολα στο μυαλο μας ειναι!φιλια!


nai kserw akrivws pou droune kai pws droune, den ta fovamai ta farmaka. Sigoura to kako pou prokaloun auta einai ligotero apo auto pou autoprokalw!! H erotisi mou aforouse perissotero sthn apotelesmatikotita, giati eimai ligo duspisti ws pros to pws metratai h apotelesmatikothta farmakwn gia psuxologikes "astheneies".. Loipon?

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> 
> εγω αποφευγω συστηματικα τους καβγαδες και μεχρι πριν δυο χρονια νομιζα οτι ο ''διπλανος'' μας θα μας ''δωσει'' αυτα που μας αξιζουν επειδη αυταποδεικτα ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε δικαιωμα στην αγαπη,κατανοηση,σεβασμο,αλ ηλοστηριξηκ.λ.π Μεχρι που καταλαβα οτι ημουν η ''οσια'' ξενια ,αρχισα να ''παιρνω αναποδες'' και καταλαβα οτι εγω ειμαι υπευθυνη για οσα εχω παθει και κανεις αλλος...


Αχ!Ξένια μου!Απ'αυτό το πλευρό κοιμόμουν κι εγώ...Αλλά δεν είναι κρίμα αντί να αλλάζουν οι άλλοι προς τη δική μας κατεύθυνση να συμβαίνει το αντίθετο;
Να επιλέγουμε κι εμείς την επιβίωση,την κατά το δυνατόν ανώδυνη,αντί να στρεφόμαστε όλοι στην αφαίρεση της πρόθεσης "επί",σε μια ανώτερη βίωση;
Αχ,Νίκο Γκάτσο...τα είπες όλα στον "ΚΕΜΑΛ" όταν κατέληγες:*"Καληνύχτα Κεμάλ! Αυτός ο κόσμος δε θ'αλλάξει ποτέ! Καληνύχτα!"*

----------


## LSD

Aria.
συμφωνω οτι πολλές φορες οι παρενεργειες των φαρμακων ειναι λιγοτερο βλαπτικες απο τις δικές μας συνηθειες. 
και εγω θα ηθελα πολύ να δοκιμασω καποιο φαρμακο και ας ειχα καποιες απο αυτες τις παρενεργειες (κυριως αν ηταν προσωρινες). 

Σχετικά με το πως μετραται η αποτελεσματικοτητα των φαρμακων σε ψυχολογικες ασθενειες: γινονται ερευνες σε ασθενεις βασει ερωτηματολογιων. Αλλα η βουλιμια εχει και ορατα συμτωματα οποτε - υποθετω- οτι δεν θα ειναι τοσο δυσκολο να μετρηθει η αποτελεσματικοτητα καποιου φαρμακου.

Απλως εχε υποψη σου οτι οι φαρμακευτικές εταιριες ειναι παντοδυναμες και μπορουν 
- να εμφανιζουν τα στατιστικα αποτελεσματα που θελουν σχετικά με την αποτελεσματικοτητα νεων φαρμακων (π.χ. αποκλειοντας δειγματα που δεν τους ''συμφερουν'')
- να ''πειθουν'' με ''δωρακια'' κλπ, γιατρους να συστηνουν συγκεκριμενα φαρμακα

εγω θα δοκιμαζα κατι μονο αν καποιος γιατρος που εμπιστευομαι πολύ μου τα προτεινε,φοβουμενη οχι τοσο τις παρενεργειες οσο το πως θα ημουν οταν θα τα σταματουσα.

εσυ, λόγω κύκλου, σως θα μπορεις να μαθεις και περισσοτερα να μας πεις και εμας

----------


## gilie_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου,

διαβασα ολες τις απαντησεις και συμφωνω με τα περισσοτερα, Xenia μου και βεβαια ξερω πως ειναι να τρως και να μην σκεφτεσαι τιποτα σα να μη συμβαινει, να τρως και μετα απο λιγο να μην εισαι συγουρη οτι θυμασαι τι εφαγες, να τρως σε απιστευτα λιγο χρονο, να σκεφτεσαι οοοολη μερα μονο τι θα φας και πως και ποτε και να μη σε δουν κτλ...και επιμενω, διαλεξε την υγεια! Και μια και μηλαμε για υγεια θελω να πω οτι δε συμφωνω με τα χαπια, καταρχην εγω αυτο το καιρο δε μπορω να παρω τιποτα αφου περιμενω εγκυμοσηνη αλλα περα απο αυτο καποτε ειχα παρει Xenical και δεν ειδα προκοπη, αν δε στρωσει το μυαλο σου δουλεια δε κανεις. Να σας πω κατι, αν δεν ειχα την εγκυμοσυνη ως στοχο θα εκανα αυτη την επεμβαση που εκανε η Τζενη...

----------


## XENIA!

αγαπητη nadine,μαλλον δεν ημουν αρκετα σαφης ..οταν ειπα ''οτι αρχισα να τα παιρνω''.δεν εννοουσα οτι εγινα σαν αυτους που κατακρινω για να επιβιωσω...απλα αρχισα να παρατηρω τους ανθρωπους και να φερομαι καλα μονο σε οσους το αξιζουν!!!!!!!οι υπολοιποι μπηκαν στην μαυρη λιστα ,και πρωτος και καλυτερος ο πρωην συζυγος μου!ημουν 3 μιση χρονια παντρεμενη με καποιον ανθρωπο που ενδιαφεροταν μονο γι ατον ευατο του...στην αρχη δεν ηθελα να το πιστεψω αλλα οταν καταλαβα οτι θα ζουσα μαυρη ζωη διπλα του,τον εστειλα πισω στην μαμα του.(εξαλλου ουσιαστικα και συναισθηματικα εκει ειχε παραμεινει!)ηταν σαν ενα παρασιτο που μου απομυζουσε αιμα...
απλα αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι δεν συγχωρω ευκολα τον ευατο μου,,θεωρω οτι ημουν καλη μεχρι ''βλακειας'' και επρεπε να εχω ''ξυπνησει''ποιο νωρις...θα ειχα εξοικονομησει αρκετη ψυχικη ενεργεια!
τωρα εξακολουθω να αγαπαω τους ανθρωπους,απλα ειμαι ποιο επιλεκτικη...προσπαθω να συνηθισω το γεγονος οτι ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι διπλα μας ειναι καλοπροαιρετοι και ακομπλεξαριστοι.προσπαθω να βρω τις ισορροπιες μου...

----------


## XENIA!

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> 
> εγω αποφευγω συστηματικα τους καβγαδες και μεχρι πριν δυο χρονια νομιζα οτι ο ''διπλανος'' μας θα μας ''δωσει'' αυτα που μας αξιζουν επειδη αυταποδεικτα ολοι οι ανθρωποι εχουμε δικαιωμα στην αγαπη,κατανοηση,σεβασμο,αλ ηλοστηριξηκ.λ.π Μεχρι που καταλαβα οτι ημουν η ''οσια'' ξενια ,αρχισα να ''παιρνω αναποδες'' και καταλαβα οτι εγω ειμαι υπευθυνη για οσα εχω παθει και κανεις αλλος...
> 
> ...

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> αγαπητη nadine,μαλλον δεν ημουν αρκετα σαφης ..οταν ειπα ''οτι αρχισα να τα παιρνω''.δεν εννοουσα οτι εγινα σαν αυτους που κατακρινω για να επιβιωσω...απλα αρχισα να παρατηρω τους ανθρωπους και να φερομαι καλα μονο σε οσους το αξιζουν!!!!!!!οι υπολοιποι μπηκαν στην μαυρη λιστα ,και πρωτος και καλυτερος ο πρωην συζυγος μου!ημουν 3 μιση χρονια παντρεμενη με καποιον ανθρωπο που ενδιαφεροταν μονο γι ατον ευατο του...στην αρχη δεν ηθελα να το πιστεψω αλλα οταν καταλαβα οτι θα ζουσα μαυρη ζωη διπλα του,τον εστειλα πισω στην μαμα του.(εξαλλου ουσιαστικα και συναισθηματικα εκει ειχε παραμεινει!)ηταν σαν ενα παρασιτο που μου απομυζουσε αιμα...
> απλα αυτο που θα ηθελα να πω ειναι οτι δεν συγχωρω ευκολα τον ευατο μου,,θεωρω οτι ημουν καλη μεχρι ''βλακειας'' και επρεπε να εχω ''ξυπνησει''ποιο νωρις...θα ειχα εξοικονομησει αρκετη ψυχικη ενεργεια!
> τωρα εξακολουθω να αγαπαω τους ανθρωπους,απλα ειμαι ποιο επιλεκτικη...προσπαθω να συνηθισω το γεγονος οτι ελαχιστοι ανθρωποι διπλα μας ειναι καλοπροαιρετοι και ακομπλεξαριστοι.προσπαθω να βρω τις ισορροπιες μου...


συμφωνω, δεν πρεπει να χανουμε την εμπιστοσυνη μας στον ανθρωπο αλλα ουτε και να ζουμε στο ροζ συννεφακι νομιζοντας οτι ολοι σκεφτονται σαν εμας...πρεπει να διεκδικουμε την αγαπη απ'τους αλλους και να μη σκεφτομαστε οτι το λιγο μας αξιζει ή μας φτανει...μη ξεχναμε ομως οτι οσα διεκδικουμε απο τους αλλους αλλα τοσα πρεπει να διεκδικουμε απο τον εαυτο μας!!!

----------


## XENIA!

gilie δεν καταλαβαινω πως λειτουργει....σε δειχνει offline αλλα βλεπω απαντησεις σου προσφατες...

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

καλησπερα σε ολη την ωραια παρεα!!! Σημερα μπαινω για πρωτη φορα κι εγω στην παρεα σας ... Ειμαι βουλιμικη εδω και τεσσερα χρονια. Δεν χρειαζεται να σας αναφερω τον ημερησιο αριθμο εμετων μου για να συγκλονιστειτε.... θα σας αναφερω ομως τα επακολουθα αυτου του καθημερινου μαρτυριου κατ΄ εμε". Καταστρεψα το στομαχι μου.Δεν μπορω να φαω,με πιανουν καουρες, ο λαιμος μου εβγαλε αιμα, πιθανως να εσπασαν καποια αγγεια στον οισοφαγο μου.... εχω προβληματα με την καρδια μου, εχω προωρη εμμηνοπαυση κοριτσια!!!!! καταστρεψα τον εαυτο μου εν ολιγοις, και τωρα μαζευω τα κομματια μου ..... εκανα τρεις γαστροσκοπησεις και βιοψια οισοφαγου..... και αλλα πολλα..... Τωρα καταλαβα ποσο πολυτιμη ειναι η ζωημου!! Τωρα..... που κοντευω να την χασω................. Σκοπος μου σημερα ειναι να σας ξυπνησω απο την αυτοκαταστροφη που εχετε και να σωθειτε οσο ειναι καιρος!!!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

xenia ειναι γιατι μπαινοβγαινω...χαζευοντας σε διαφορα φορουμ, για πες...

Αναις δις...δε μας λες αν αυτα που μας λες τα χεις πιστεψει και συ και τι κανεις γιαυτο...τους εκοψες? πως πας?

----------


## XENIA!

ευτυχως..δεν ξερω τι με φυλαξε τελικα ,που δεν κανω εμετους...μονο για κανα 2 μηνες πριν καμμια 10αρια χρονια εκανα..βρε κοριτσια σταματηστε το.κριμα ειναι!

----------


## XENIA!

Gilie σου ευχομαι να μεινεις συντομα εγκυος!προσπαθησε και να μιλησεις στον αντρα σου,για το προβλημα σου...αν σε αγαπαει θα σε βοηθησει..θα θελησει να σε καταλαβει,εστω και αν δεν το περναει ο ιδιος...αυτο δεν ειναι ο γαμος και η αγαπη...?

----------


## gilie_ed

το θεμα Xenia μου ειναι πως θα σου κατσει στο μυαλο, εμενα στην αρχη ο εμετος με βολεψε γιατι εχανα κιλα και για πρωτη φορα εγινα αδυνατη και ομορφη...ομως μετα απο λιγο καιρο αρχισα να χανω εντελως τον ελεγχο και να ανεβοκατεβαζω κιλα με απιστευτη ταχυτητα

----------


## XENIA!

δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι γινονται ολα αυτα...δεν θελω να πιστεψω οτι δεν μπορω να χαλιναγωγησω το στομα μου...ειμαι πειθαρχημενη σε αλλους τομεις και θεωρω οτι τα χω καταφερει καλα αλλου...εδω τζιφος!

----------


## τζενη_ed

το κλειδι νομιζω ειναι στο <δεν μπορω να το πιστεψω>
αυτη η τελειομανια που μας δερνει 
ο εαυτος μας επαναστατει και αρνηται να ειναι τελειος
θελουμε αν ειναι δυνατο να προγραματισουμε τη ζωη μας τουλαχιστο για τα επομενα 10 χρονια

----------


## XENIA!

γεια σου τζενη!δεν θελω να ειμαι τελεια!απλα να μην εξαρταμαι απο το φαγητο!

----------


## τζενη_ed

γιατι ετσι κι αλλιως στα αλλα εισαι συμφωνα με τα δικα σου δεδομενα 
ετσι ειναι?

----------


## XENIA!

γιατι να πρεπει να καταβροχθισω το ψυγειο για να ηρεμησω?γιατι να με πονανε τα ποδια μου και αλλα πολλα..τα ξερεις,να μην τα λεμε παλι...ναι να εχουμε αδυναμιες αλλα να μην ειναι καταστροφικες!

----------


## XENIA!

οχι δεν ειμαι τελεια..και ουτε πιστευω στην τελειοτητα,δεν θα με πειραζει ακομα και λιγα κιλα παραπανω να εχω..αλλα οχι τοσα που να επηρεαζουν την καθημερινοτητα μου και την υγεια μου.πιστεψε με δεν ειμαι τελειομανης

----------


## τζενη_ed

καλα σε πιστευω 
μπορει να προβαλω τα δικα μου προβληματα πανω σε αλλους
σορρυ

----------


## XENIA!

δεν πειραζει...εισαι καλα σημερα?

----------


## τζενη_ed

καλουτσικα 
εχω μια ατονια σχετικα
μαλλον απο κουραση
εφαγα και την απιστευτη ποσοτητα φαγητου( 2 κουπες αλεσμενη σουπα) ολη μερα
πηγα εβγαλα και τα ραματα
μαλλον δεν θα φαινεται τιποτα σε λιγο καιρο

----------


## XENIA!

δεν ηξερα οτι εκανες επεμβαση!περαστικα!

----------


## τζενη_ed

α ναι..................
πρωτοπορος στη γαστρικη πτυχωση
στις19 -1

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> καλησπερα σε ολη την ωραια παρεα!!! Σημερα μπαινω για πρωτη φορα κι εγω στην παρεα σας ... Ειμαι βουλιμικη εδω και τεσσερα χρονια. Δεν χρειαζεται να σας αναφερω τον ημερησιο αριθμο εμετων μου για να συγκλονιστειτε.... θα σας αναφερω ομως τα επακολουθα αυτου του καθημερινου μαρτυριου κατ΄ εμε". Καταστρεψα το στομαχι μου.Δεν μπορω να φαω,με πιανουν καουρες, ο λαιμος μου εβγαλε αιμα, πιθανως να εσπασαν καποια αγγεια στον οισοφαγο μου.... εχω προβληματα με την καρδια μου, εχω προωρη εμμηνοπαυση κοριτσια!!!!! καταστρεψα τον εαυτο μου εν ολιγοις, και τωρα μαζευω τα κομματια μου ..... εκανα τρεις γαστροσκοπησεις και βιοψια οισοφαγου..... και αλλα πολλα..... Τωρα καταλαβα ποσο πολυτιμη ειναι η ζωημου!! Τωρα..... που κοντευω να την χασω................. Σκοπος μου σημερα ειναι να σας ξυπνησω απο την αυτοκαταστροφη που εχετε και να σωθειτε οσο ειναι καιρος!!!!!


ANAIS-ANAIS,
δυστυχώς καμιά φορά χρειάζεται ένα δυνατό ταρακούνημα για να συνειδητοποιήσουμε τις συνέπειες των επιλογών μας 
και πόσο πολύτιμη και καθόλου δεδομένη είναι η υγεία μας!Ελπίζω να σε φροντίζεις καλύτερα εντωμεταξύ και ν'αποφευχθούν τα χειρότερα!
Μακάρι να ταρακουνηθούν όσοι επιδίδονται σε παρόμοιες τακτικές,αν και συνήθως μόνο η άμεση εμπειρία διδάσκει...Καλώς σε βρίσκουμε και περιμένουμε νέα σου!

----------


## sabe

Anais Anais,καλωσηρθες,Xenia κι εσυ,τζενη,μπραβο σου και σιδερενια,το καλοκαιρι ευχομαι να σε βρει αλλον ανθρωπο απο αποψη κιλων,αλλα και διαθεσης.Δυστυχως,οσο και να ακουγεται σκληρο,τα ταρακουνηματα ειναι που μας κανουν συνηθως να παιρνουμε δραστικες αποφασεις και μας βαζουν στο δρομο της αλλαγης.Ομολογω οτι κι εγω,πρωτα τρωω το σκαμπιλι και μετα αρχιζω να παιρνω σβαρνα ο,τι με ενοχλει.Κλασικη περιπτωση παιδι μου,χαχα!Αnais,γερα και δυνατα,με πιστη και θεληση,θα τα πας μια χαρα,εμεις ειμαστε εδω για στηριξη,ειδικοι δεν ειμαστε,αλλα και η επικοινωνια κανει θαυματα στην καθαρση της ψυχης,ε;Μαλλον εδω μεσα λεμε πολυ περισσοτερα απ'ο,τι εχουμε πει ακομη και στους πιο οικειους μας,δειχνει κατι αυτο,αποδεικνυει οτι μας βοηθαει και το εχουμε αναγκη να τα βγαλουμε απο μεσα μας αυτα που μας βασανιζουν.Αν τα σκατα που εχουμε περασει μας βγουνε σε καλο,χαλαλι τους,να το βλεπουμε ετσι,γιατι αν κολλαμε στο ιδια τα σκατα,πεφτουμε ψυχολογικα,τι να γινει,ειπαμε,ουδεν κακον αμιγες καλου.Μπραβο,αντε κοριτσαροι,για παμε ανεβαστικα:)

----------


## LSD

Anais Anais περαστικά σου ! 
τοσα πολλά πράγματα σε 4 χρονια ! ! μακαρι απο εδω και περα μονο θετικα να βλεπεις !

ποσο χρονων εισαι; σε ρωτω οχι απο αδιακρισια αλλα για το θεμα της περιοδου που αναφερεις..
το εχεις ψαξει με γυναικολογο και σου εχει πει οτι οφειλεται σε αυτο; σου εδωσε καποια θεραπεια; με ενδιαφερει γιατι εχω και εγω τετοιο προβλημα αλλα δεν τολμω να ρωτησω τον γυναικολογο μου...

----------


## NADINE_ed

ʼσχετο,αλλά κόλλησα τώρα...
Μια εικόνα - χίλιες λέξεις!
Σας θυμίζει τίποτα ο GARFIELD ;
Είμαι σίγουρη πως απέναντι του έχει τηλεόραση και βλέπει...
Και θα συνεχίζει μέχρι να...
Ποιά η δική μας επιλογή;

----------


## alalumaki

Εμένα δεν μου θυμίζει τίποτα απολύτως...... Δεν έχω ζήσει ποτέ αυτή τη σκηνή....... Εγώ πάχυνα πίνοντας πολύ νερό !!!!!
Φούσκωμα είναι, περιμένω να περάσει?.

----------


## gilie_ed

και οπως λεει η γιαγια μου, μα καλα βρε πουλακι μου με τον αερα παχαινεις? και η απαντηση ειναι ναι!!

----------


## gilie_ed

κατα τ'αλλα ειμαι στις 21 μερες, 3 εβδομαδες, πολυ καλα δλδ... με την διαιτα το παλευω αλλα χαλαρα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Φούσκωμα η Αλαλουμένια...αέρας η gilie ...
Λέτε στη δική μου περίπτωση να πρόκειται για ανεμογκάστρι και τζάμπα μου το καταλογίζω;
Και μάλλον μιλάμε για πολύτοκη κύηση,γιατί δε χωράνε όλα τα έμβρυα στην κοιλιά μου
κι έχουν πιάσει μπούτια,γλουτούς,μπράτσα,σ ήθος...στριμώχθηκαν όπου βρήκαν τα καημένα...

----------


## gilie_ed

χαχαχαχα...εισαι και συ για δεσημο...αν δε ταιριαζαμε...

----------


## alalumaki

Αυτό είναι βρε.... τσαμπα σκας!!!!!!!!! Ξουτ βρε παλιόπαιδα από τη Ναντίν!!!!!!!!

Gilie, μπράβο πας πολύ καλά...... άντε κάνει και κάποιος κάτι εδώ μέσα, γιατί το έχουμε ρίξει πολύ στην πλάκα και δουλειά δεν βλέπω...... Εγώ δεν μπορώ να μαζευτώ, με βλέπω και σήμερα να είμαι σε δύσκολη μέρα..... αχ και έρχετε και Πάσχα και μετά καλοκαίρι!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## XENIA!

γεια σας !nadine kai alaloumaki βλεπω ειστε online!σιγα γιγα μαθαινω τα καταταπια σας εδω!πριν λιγο γυρισα απο την δουλεια και μπηκα εδω να σας βρω...ωραια η παρεα τελικα!

----------


## XENIA!

να σας πω σημερα εχω καλη διαθεση,ισως γιατι αυριο εχω ρεπο και θα παω στο ναυπλιο,να αρραβωνιασω μια φιλη μου!χαιρομαι γι αυτους γιατι πιστευω οτι θα ζησουν αρκετα χρονια ευτυχισμενοι μαζι...

----------


## gilie_ed

κοριτσαρες παω για περπατημα με Τζενη, με εχει βοηθησει πολυ αυτη η συνηθεια... περιμενω πως και πως να δω αν ειμαι εγκυος, δουλευω πολυ το θεμα εμετος και εχω και 5 μερες που δεν εχω φαει μεγαλη ποσοτητα, μπορει να τρωω κατι παχυντικο αλλα οχι παραπανω απο μια μεριδα...αυτο ειναι σαφως ποιο δυσκολο για μενα...τεσπα βλεποντας και κανοντας

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πετάει η ομάδα της Λάρισας!Έτσι,μπράβο,κορίτσ α!Βήμα το βήμα θα τα καταφέρετε!

Χαρά σ'εσένα,Ξένια,που θα πας στο πανέμορφο Ναύπλιο! Μακάρι να ζήσουν ευτυχισμένα μαζί τα φιλαράκια σου!
Μακάρι να ευλογηθείς κι εσύ να βιώσεις αυτήν την ευτυχία,αν βέβαια προς το παρόν σου λείπει...

Αλαλουμένια μου,μη μου πέφτεις! Κι ας έρθει Πάσχα,κι ας έρθει καλοκαίρι,φθινόπωρο κι όσα αέναα τα διαδέχονται...
Κάτι έλεγες παλιά για λιχουδιές που δε θα πάψουν να υπάρχουν,κάτι έγραφες χθες για το ΤΩΡΑ και την ευτυχία...θυμάσαι;
Είναι απλά μια μέρα,που έχεις ανάγκη υπενθύμισης και να μοιράσματος όσων σε αποθαρρύνουν...Τίποτα περισσότερο...

----------


## alalumaki

Ναι, δίκιο έχεις μια μέρα είναι και θα περάσει, τα βλέπω λίγο black..... έβλεπα τις φώτο του καλοκαιριού και έχω μόνο 2 με τα παιδιά μου (τις αποφεύγω), ε, και με έχει ρίξει λίγο..... Το περπάτημα πάντως κάνει πολύ καλό καθαρίζει το μυαλό, μήπως να το ξαναξεκινήσω !!!!!!!!!!! Είναι και μακριά η Λάρισα, για να πήγαινα με τα κορίτσια.............

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μέχρι το σταθμό Λαρίσης μήπως; :)

----------


## alalumaki

Τσου... χλωμό το κόβω....

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

> _Originally posted by LSD_
> Anais Anais περαστικά σου ! 
> τοσα πολλά πράγματα σε 4 χρονια ! ! μακαρι απο εδω και περα μονο θετικα να βλεπεις !
> 
> ποσο χρονων εισαι; σε ρωτω οχι απο αδιακρισια αλλα για το θεμα της περιοδου που αναφερεις..
> το εχεις ψαξει με γυναικολογο και σου εχει πει οτι οφειλεται σε αυτο; σου εδωσε καποια θεραπεια; με ενδιαφερει γιατι εχω και εγω τετοιο προβλημα αλλα δεν τολμω να ρωτησω τον γυναικολογο μου...


αγαπητη μου LSD δεν εχω περιοδο απο τα 40.Ειμαι εδω και τεσσερα χρονια στην εμμηνοπαυση με ολα τα επακολουθα της.Ο γυναικολογος μου μου ειπε οτι με τους τρελλους εμετους που προκαλουσα τρελλανα τις ορμονες μου. Ευτυχως που εχω παιδια και δεν με πειραξε αυτο τοσο, οσο οι παρενεργειες της εμμηνοπαυσης που τις περνω σε μεγαλο βαθμο.Φαρμακα δεν μπορουσα να παρω λογω καποιου αλλου γυν.προβληματος απαγορευοταν. Ο γυναικολογος μου ειπε πως κοριτσακια 16-17 με μεγαλο προβλημα βουλιμιας δεν εχουν περιοδο και για 6 μηνες η και χρονο ακομη. Ειμαι πολυ καλα τωρα απο θεμα βουλιμιας, εδω και ενα μηνα. Ακολουθω το διαιτολογιο του γιατρου μου με κανονικα γευματα χωρις στερησεις ,για να μην ξαναπαθω βουλιμια,παιρνω τα φαρμακα μου. Πηγαινω στον ψυχολογο μου,αφου ομως πρωτα τα βρηκα με τον εαυτο μου!!!Καταλαβα πως η ζωη μου εχει αξια απο μονη της και αφησα τις ευαισθησιες ....

----------


## LSD

anais 
σε ευχαριστω για τις πληροφοριες
πολυ χαιρομαι που εισαι σε καλη φαση και ελπιζω το ιδιο και για τους υπολοιπους σιγα σιγα....

----------


## Aria_ed

γεια σας και απο εμένα!!! Συγχαρητήρια gillie που τα πάς τόσο καλά! Μακάρι να μπορούσα να κάνω το ίδιο! Σταμάτησα ωστόσο να ζυγίζομαι αλλα τα βουλιμικά επεισόδια καλά κρατούν! Σήμερα 2 φορές... Αλλά πάντα ελπίζω στο αύριο. Αυτό για την περιόδο μου συμβαίνει και εμένα (ελπίζω να μην είμαι έγκυος και να το αποδίδω στη βουλιμία!).. εγώ θα ακολουθήσω τον φαρμακευτικό δρόμο για αυτό. Θα πάρω duphaston αφότου αξιωθώ να κάνω ένα τεστ πρώτα. Μάλλον σύντομα θα καταφύγω και στον φαρμακευτικό δρόμο κατά της βουλιμίας γιατί ακόμη δεν με βλέπω να το έχω πάρει απόφαση. 
Φιλιά σε όλες και όλους!

----------


## XENIA!

καλημερα nadine και σε ολα τα κοριτσια!

----------


## valid

συγγνωμη που επεμβαινω αλλα πιος ειναι ο φαρμακευτικος δρομος κατα της βουλημιας??ειμαι και γω παθων..

----------


## NADINE_ed

Γειά σου,Ξένια! Πώς τα πέρασες στο Ναύπλιο;

----------


## Aria_ed

Το μόνο φάρμακο που έχει ως ένδειξη bulimia nevrosa είναι το prozac (ακούγεται τρομακτικό το ξέρω αλλά νομίζω έχει παρεξηγηθεί και στιγματιστεί ως φάρμακο!). Ωστόσο πρακτικά χρησιμοποιούνται διάφοροι άλλοι τύποι φαρμάκων ως πρώτη γραμμή θεραπείας. Συνήθως αμιτριπτιλίνη και διάφορες βενζοδιαζεπίνες. 
Ελπίζω να βοήθησα!

----------


## kat201161

εγώ έχω πάρει το prozac (ladose στην ευρωπαική του έκδοση) αλλά βελτίωση ,όσον αφορά τη βουλιμία, δεν είδα! Λίγο ίσως στην αρχή, την πρώτη εβδομάδα δηλαδή, δεν πεινούσα τόσο... και λίγο μου είχε φτιάξει τη διάθεση. Δεν κράτησε όμως , αν και συνέχισα τη χρήση για πάνω από δύο μήνες.μπας και δω διαφορά. Τελικά το σταμάτησα, αφέθηκα, έπιασα πάτο και άρχισα ν΄ανεβαίνω ξανά...στη διάθεση, όχι στα κιλά. 
...΄Εχω χάσει ήδη 4 και έχω άλλα 20 περίπου... σε δύο μήνες . Με τα Χριστούγεννα, τις Πρωτοχρονιές και τα διαλειμματάκια μου. Χωρίς "διαιτα". Σιγά σιγά. Διάβασα, και μου έκανε φοβερή εντύπωση, πως το σώμα μας, λέει, είναι προγραμματισμένο απ΄το Θεούλη, να αντιστέκεται σε κάθε τι που θεωρεί ότι το βάζει σε κίνδυνο. ΄Οταν λοιπόν του κόβουμε την παροχή ενέργειας, δεν το ταίζουμε δηλαδή, εκείνο το καημένο δεν ξέρει ότι το κάνουμε εξεπιτούτου για να αδυνατίσουμε, ή ότι κινδυνεύει να πεθάνει από πείνα, ας πούμε. Ο πότε, νηστεία εμείς, ρίχνει το μεταβολισμό(τις καύσεις) αυτό. Μόλις λοιπόν βαρεθούμε να ζούμε με μαρουλόφυλλα και να μην χάνουμε γραμμάριο (μη μου πείτε πως δεν το χετε πάθει, εγώ άπειρες φορές!), ξαναπαίρνουμε το ίδιο και περισσότερο βάρος! Η λύση? Να το πάμε τόσο σιγά, που το πάνσοφο σώμα μας, φτιαγμένο για να επιβιώνει εδώ και δεκάδες χιλιάδες χρόνια, ΝΑ ΜΗΝ ΤΟ ΠΑΡΕΙ ΧΑΜΠΑΡΙ! ...Να το ξεγελάσουμε! Με φαγάκι που χορταίνει χωρίς να αποθηκεύεται λίπος! Και με λίγο παραπάνω κίνηση....
Τι να σας πω...Καλά να είμαστε, του χρόνου τέτοιον καιρό ίσως τα έχω καταφέρει. Θα τα λέμε σίγουρα μέχρι τότε, δεν χανόμαστε. Υπομονή!...

----------


## τζενη_ed

να μαι κι εγω......
το ladose ειναι αληθεια οτι βοηθαει στην αρχη αλλα μετα το συνηθιζεις
η πρεπει ν αυξηθει η δοση και να γινουμε πρεζονια
γι αυτο κι εγω μετα απο 2 μηνες το σταματησα
τιποτα κι απ αυτο
μηπως το περπατημα με καλη παρεα ειναι καλητερο αγχολητικο?
λεω εγω τωρα.........

----------


## gilie_ed

καλημερα, τζενη μου συμφωνω χαχα

λοιπον εχω πραγματι 26 μερες αποχη απο εμετους και περιπου 2 εβδομαδες απο υπερφαγιες, με την διαιτα μου λιγο ζοριζομαι αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν εχω παρει κιλα, ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τα βρω με μενα τοσο ωστε να μπορω να κανω και διαιτα...κατα τ'αλλα χθες εμαθα οτι δεν ειμαι εγκυος και ισως να εχασα 1 κιλο απο το κλαμα :? , μετα πηγαμε με τζενη για περπατημα και ηρεμησα, εθεσα τον επομενο στοχο μου και το θετικο ειναι οτι η ευαισθητη ψυχολογια μου λογο της εγκυμοσηνης δε με εσπρωξε σε βουλιμικο, δε πηγε καθολου το μυαλο μου στο φαγητο, για αρκετη ωρα δε σκεφτομουν καθολου το φαγητο...σκεφτομουν μονο τον επομενο στοχο μου για εγκυμοσυνη...εργοτερα εκλεισα και ταξιδακι να παμε με τον αντρα μου να γιορτασουμε τη μερα των ερωτευμενων εκτος και αμεσως πηρα τα επανω μου...αυτα, φιλακια πολλα

----------


## τζενη_ed

να μην τα βαφουμε μαυρα ρε παιδια 
με την πρωτη αναποδια αντε με τη δευτερη
αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο θεμα
αν καταφερουμε να το ξεπερναμε χωρις φαγητο 
εχουμε νικησει
καθε μερα ειναι μια νικη
βεβοια εγω δε μετραω γιατι διαλεξα την ευκολη οδο(εγχειρηση)
και κανω τζαμπα το μαγκα
χεχε
αλλα τον εμετο τον ειχα σταματησει νωριτερα
κατι ειναι κι αυτο εεεεε?

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> να μην τα βαφουμε μαυρα ρε παιδια 
> με την πρωτη αναποδια αντε με τη δευτερη
> αυτο ειναι το μεγαλο θεμα
> αν καταφερουμε να το ξεπερναμε χωρις φαγητο 
> εχουμε νικησει
> καθε μερα ειναι μια νικη
> βεβοια εγω δε μετραω γιατι διαλεξα την ευκολη οδο(εγχειρηση)
> και κανω τζαμπα το μαγκα
> ...


Μπραβο Τζενη και σε σενα!!!! δεν εχει σημασια το πως γιατρευτηκες,σημασια εχει το οτι πηρες πρωτοβουλιες και μεγαλες αποφασεις για τη ζωη σου!! καλα εκανες και εκανες επεμβαση για να σωσεις τον εαυτο σου.... καλυτερα και εγω να ειχα βρει την δυναμη και να προχωρησω σε επεμβαση παρα τωρα που εκανα μεγαλο κακο στην υγεια μου!!!!Μπορει να εκοψα τους εμετους και τις υπερφαγιες εδω και ενα μηνα,και προχωρω δυναμικα,αλλα εχω να αντιμετωπισω τα επακολουθα της βουλιμιας .............

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> καλημερα, τζενη μου συμφωνω χαχα
> 
> λοιπον εχω πραγματι 26 μερες αποχη απο εμετους και περιπου 2 εβδομαδες απο υπερφαγιες, με την διαιτα μου λιγο ζοριζομαι αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν εχω παρει κιλα, ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τα βρω με μενα τοσο ωστε να μπορω να κανω και διαιτα...κατα τ'αλλα χθες εμαθα οτι δεν ειμαι εγκυος και ισως να εχασα 1 κιλο απο το κλαμα :? , μετα πηγαμε με τζενη για περπατημα και ηρεμησα, εθεσα τον επομενο στοχο μου και το θετικο ειναι οτι η ευαισθητη ψυχολογια μου λογο της εγκυμοσηνης δε με εσπρωξε σε βουλιμικο, δε πηγε καθολου το μυαλο μου στο φαγητο, για αρκετη ωρα δε σκεφτομουν καθολου το φαγητο...σκεφτομουν μονο τον επομενο στοχο μου για εγκυμοσυνη...εργοτερα εκλεισα και ταξιδακι να παμε με τον αντρα μου να γιορτασουμε τη μερα των ερωτευμενων εκτος και αμεσως πηρα τα επανω μου...αυτα, φιλακια πολλα


Aγαπητη μου gilie μπραβο και συγχαρητηρια που αρχιζεις και ξαναβρισκεις τον εαυτο σου!! Ξερω οτι στενοχωρηθηκες που δεν εισαι εγκυος γλυκεια μου αλλα να ξερεις πως δεν ειναι η καταλληλη στιγμη για να γινεις μητερα. Τωρα χρειαζεσαι να ασχοληθεις με εσενα και ολοι οσοι σε αγαπουν να σε στηριξουν να γινεις δυνατη , και να ξεπερασεις το προβλημα σου.. Η εγκυμοσυνη,και η μητροτητα φερνουν πολλες ευθυνες και προβληματα πιστεψε με. Το μωρο σου θα χρειαστει σιγουρια,φροντιδα,με εσενα διπλα του καθε στιγμη ,ηρεμη και δυνατη... Τα πρωτα βηματα τα εχεις κανει gilie μου. Γινε τελειως καλα και υστερα γινε μανουλα,στο χερι σου ειναι!!! Ζησε ολες τις ωραιες στιγμες με τον αντρα σου,και μπραβο σου συνεχισε οπως και εγω ...

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

Ναι το ξερουμε ολοι πως το να κρυβομαστε πισω απο το ψυγειο για να φαμε ολα τα λιπαρα,τα γλυκα, τεραστιες ποσοτητες τυπου λιγο απο ολα,κρυβει ενα ειδος ηδονης..... ναι παιδια ηδονη... Το εχουμε αισθανθει ολοι νομιζω οταν καταβροχθιζουμε οτι μπορουμε...ΚΑΙ αφου το στομαχι μας δεν χωραει αλλο αρχιζουν οι τυψεις... ΚΑΙ τρεχουμε στην τουαλετα.... κι απεξω ο αντρας μας ,τα παιδια μας ,μας ακουνε... Μπαινουν στην τουαλετα και καταλαβαινουν απο τις οσμες.......... ΚΑΙ μετα μας λυπουνται,μας συχαινονται!!!! ΝΑΙ !!! ΜΑς ΣΥΧΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ!!!! ας μην το λενε.. Το διαβαζεις στα ματια τους..... και καθε φορα που τρωμε,μας στραβοκοιτανε ,γιατι ξερουν τι θα ακολουθησει.......... ΩΣ ΠΟΤΕ ΒΡΕ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΘΑ ΓΙΝΕΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΟ???? τα χρονια περνανε και μεις αγκαλια με το ψυγειο,τη λεκανη.την ζυγαρια καθε πρωι και τον καθρεφτη να μας φωναζει βοηθεια!!!!!!!! φτανει!!! θα ερθει στιγμη που θα θελετε να φατε και δεν θα μπορει το στομαχι σας!!!!!!!!!Παθαινεις γαστροοισοφαγικη παλινδρομηση,οτι φας το στομαχι πρηζεται,ξυπνας το βραδυ απο τις καουρες που καινε τον οισοφαγο σου και τρεχεις να πιεις το φαρμακο σου. κινδυνευεις απο καρκινο!!!!... Μην περιμενετε να φτασετε στο χειλος του γκρεμου. Πειτε θα ΖΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΖΗΣΕΤΕ!!!!Αγαπηστε το σωμα σας πρωτα ,μην κανετε στερητικες διαιτες οδηγουν σε ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ !!!! Ετσι ξεκινησα εγω. Τελειομανια για το σωμα μου και στερητικη διαιτα. Σε λιγες μερες ειναι η γιορτη των ερωτευμενων , ερωτευτειτε τον εαυτο σας... κι οτι θελετε να με ρωτησετε εδω ειμαι!!!!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gilie_
> καλημερα, τζενη μου συμφωνω χαχα
> 
> λοιπον εχω πραγματι 26 μερες αποχη απο εμετους και περιπου 2 εβδομαδες απο υπερφαγιες, με την διαιτα μου λιγο ζοριζομαι αλλα τουλαχιστον δεν εχω παρει κιλα, ελπιζω καποια στιγμη να τα βρω με μενα τοσο ωστε να μπορω να κανω και διαιτα...κατα τ'αλλα χθες εμαθα οτι δεν ειμαι εγκυος και ισως να εχασα 1 κιλο απο το κλαμα :? , μετα πηγαμε με τζενη για περπατημα και ηρεμησα, εθεσα τον επομενο στοχο μου και το θετικο ειναι οτι η ευαισθητη ψυχολογια μου λογο της εγκυμοσηνης δε με εσπρωξε σε βουλιμικο, δε πηγε καθολου το μυαλο μου στο φαγητο, για αρκετη ωρα δε σκεφτομουν καθολου το φαγητο...σκεφτομουν μονο τον επομενο στοχο μου για εγκυμοσυνη...εργοτερα εκλεισα και ταξιδακι να παμε με τον αντρα μου να γιορτασουμε τη μερα των ερωτευμενων εκτος και αμεσως πηρα τα επανω μου...αυτα, φιλακια πολλα
> ...


δε θελω να σου απαντησω οπως νιωθω γιατι δε μ'αρεσει να γινομαι αγενης...οταν μια γυναικα βαζει το σωμα της στην διαδικασια της σπερματεγχυσης κτλ εχει ΜΕΓΑΛΗ επιθημια για ενα παιδι...δε θελει απλα να ερθει...ζει για αυτο!! ειναι...ας πω ασχημο να γυρνας να της λες, ευτυχως δεν εμεινες εγκυος γιατι δε κανεις για μανα αυτη τη στιγμη...προσεχε λιγο τις απαντησεις σου, απο την επομενη απαντηση σου καταλαβαινω οτι εχεις μαθει να προβαλεις την αρνητικη πλευρα για να βρεις τον σωστο δρομο, εγω πιστευω και αντεχω να βρησκω το θετικο σε καθε κατασταση και αυτο με βοηθα...δε βοηθα κανεναν να του λες οτι τον συχαινονται...ισως να βοηθα να του πεις οτι αξιζει να τον αγαπουν...σορρυ που στο λεω αλλα διαφωνω καθετως με τον τροπο σου

----------


## gilie_ed

κατα τ'αλλα σημερα πηγα διαιτολογο και εχω χασει επιτελους 1 κιλο...ειμαι πολυ χαρουμενη και ακομη απεχω απο βουλιμια και εμετους...μου εκανε τεραστιο καλο το οτι το συζητησα out loud με την Τζένη, οταν ανοιγα το θεμα αυτο νομιζα οτι οπως και παλιοτερα θα ειχα και μερες επιστροφης στον εμετο και πολλα να γραφω αλλα το μυαλο μου εχει παρει μια στροφη, και παρολο που φοβαμαι να νιωσω συγουρια, νιωθω οτι κατι εχει αλλαξει!...τι να πω, μακαρι!

----------


## XENIA!

χαιρομαι πολυ για σενα gilie!και γω καπως ετσι νιωθω...μου κανατε πολυ καλο τελικα...
μαλλον θα βρω και το θαρρος να ζυγιστω τελικα...αποφευγω την ζυγαρια ,αλλα τωρα νομιζω οτι μπορω να την ν ικησω την ατιμη!

----------


## gilie_ed

εγω παντως απο τοτε που σταματησα τους παλιοεμετους χανω κανονικα και ας μη κανω κατα γραμμα την διαιτα, βεβαια να πω οτι περπεταω 5 περιπου μερες την εβδομαδα...Ξενια μου μια χαρα θα πας, ειμαι συγουρη! ολα θα μας πανε καλα σου λεω!!!!!!

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

Αγαπητη gilie η απαντηση μου σ ε σενα ηταν τελειως καλοπροαιρετη και φιλικη,και λυπαμαι που διαστρεβλωσες τα λογια μου. Μπηκα σε αυτο το φορουμ αφου ξεπερασα το προβλημα μου,μονη μου, και εχοντας παθει αρκετες ζημιες απο την βουλιμια μου. Σκοπος μου ειναι να πω τα προβληματα της βουλιμιας και τα επακολουθα της,και να δειξω τα αρνητικα της. Εγω τα αρνητικα της βουλιμιας τα συνειδητοποιησα και ξαναβρηκα τον εαυτο μου.Εσυ που θελεις να ακους μονο θετικα πραγματα για την βουλιμια δεν το εχεις ξεπερασει....... Δεν γνωριζω οτι κανεις σπερματεγχυση, επειδη ομως τυγχανει να ειμαι μητερα εδω και 22 ολοκληρα χρονια γνωριζω οτι η μητροτητα θελει θυσιες και θα σε απορροφησει τοσο που θα αγνοησεις το προβλημα σου. Ειναι δικαιωμα σου να κανεις οτι θελεις δεν σεγνωριζω κι ουτε θα το επεδιωκα να σε γνωρισω γιατι εισαι επιθετικη.. ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΜΕΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΧΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ!!!!!! iΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑΡΑΚΟΥΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ!!! ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΕΣΥ gilie ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ.... ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> Αγαπητη gilie η απαντηση μου σ ε σενα ηταν τελειως καλοπροαιρετη και φιλικη,και λυπαμαι που διαστρεβλωσες τα λογια μου. Μπηκα σε αυτο το φορουμ αφου ξεπερασα το προβλημα μου,μονη μου, και εχοντας παθει αρκετες ζημιες απο την βουλιμια μου. Σκοπος μου ειναι να πω τα προβληματα της βουλιμιας και τα επακολουθα της,και να δειξω τα αρνητικα της. Εγω τα αρνητικα της βουλιμιας τα συνειδητοποιησα και ξαναβρηκα τον εαυτο μου.Εσυ που θελεις να ακους μονο θετικα πραγματα για την βουλιμια δεν το εχεις ξεπερασει....... Δεν γνωριζω οτι κανεις σπερματεγχυση, επειδη ομως τυγχανει να ειμαι μητερα εδω και 22 ολοκληρα χρονια γνωριζω οτι η μητροτητα θελει θυσιες και θα σε απορροφησει τοσο που θα αγνοησεις το προβλημα σου. Ειναι δικαιωμα σου να κανεις οτι θελεις δεν σεγνωριζω κι ουτε θα το επεδιωκα να σε γνωρισω γιατι εισαι επιθετικη.. ΕΙΠΑ ΟΤΙ Ο ΕΜΕΤΟΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΑΣΧΗΜΟ ΣΥΜΠΤΩΜΑ ΚΑΙ ΟΙ ΔΙΚΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΑΝΘΡΩΠΟΙ ΤΟΝ ΣΥΧΑΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΜΙΛΩ ΚΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. ΤΙ ΘΑ ΕΠΡΕΠΕ ΝΑ ΠΩ ΔΗΛΑΔΗ ΔΕΝ ΣΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ!!!!!! iΣΚΟΠΟΣ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΤΑΡΑΚΟΥΝΗΣΩ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΧΑΡΕΙΤΕ ΟΛΟΙ ΤΗΝ ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ!!! ΤΩΡΑ ΑΝ ΕΣΥ gilie ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΣΟΥ ΛΕΜΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΠΡΑΓΜΑΤΑ ΓΙΑ ΕΝΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΣΟΒΑΡΟ ΘΕΜΑ ΟΠΩΣ Η ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΤΟΤΕ ΛΥΠΑΜΑΙ ΑΛΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΕΙΣ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙ ΤΟ ΜΕΓΕΘΟΣ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΣΟΥ.... ΟΤΑΝ ΤΟ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΟΤΕ ΜΟΝΟ ΘΑ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΗΣΕΙΣ ΤΗΝ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ!!!



αρχικα να σου πω πως δε γινεται να διαστρεβλωσω τον γραπτο λογο καποιου...απλα επειδη ειναι γραπτος απο τον ιδιο,ακομη θα χρησιμοποιησω τα λογια σου για να σου πω οτι μαλον επειδη "τυγχανει" να εισαι μανα δεν εχεις καταλαβει οτι εγω το θελω συνηδιτα...λυπαμαι που σε ενοχλησε το οτι δε μου αρεσε ο τροπος σου ή μαλλον το οτι το εξεφρασα, ευτυχως για μενα δε σε χαρακτηρισα...δε ζητησα κανακεμα...το εχω κατανοησει γιαυτο εχω 1 μηνα να κανω εμετο, δε θα το παω παραπερα απλα σε παρακαλω να μη φωναζεις στο θεμα μου και να μη με κρινεις φωναζοντας, ευχαριστω

----------


## gilie_ed

εχω μεγαλη αναγκη να γραψω κατι αισιοδοξο και να προσπερασω την αρνητικη ενεργεια...οποτε θα γραψω οτι μολις γυρισα απο μια βολτα με τα ποδια παρολο που ψιλοεβρεχε μου αρεσε πολυ, βρησκω μεγαλη ανακουφηση στο περπατημα... μετα πηγα στο super market και προσπερασα ολα τα γλυκισματα με μεγαλη ευκολια...αυτα!

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΣΟΥ ΕΔΩΣΑ ΜΙΑ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΗ ΩΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΣΗΜΑΙΝΕΙ ΠΩΣ ΣΕ ΚΡΙΝΩ. ΚΑΙ ΕΝ ΠΑΣΕΙ ΠΕΡΙΠΤΩΣΕΙ ΒΡΙΣΚΕΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑ ΦΟΡΟΥΜ ΚΑΙ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΘΑ ΔΩΣΕΙΣ ΚΑΙ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΕΙΣ ...ΚΑΙ ΜΗΝ ΞΕΧΝΑΣ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΑΚΑΛΩ ΠΩΣ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΕΣΥ ΣΕΔΥΣΚΟΛΗ ΦΑΣΗ ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΙ ΕΓΩ.. ΚΑΙ ΜΕ ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΝΑ ΜΕΤΑΝΟΙΩΝΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΗΚΑ ΤΟΣΟ ΠΡΟΣΩΠΙΚΕΣ ΣΤΙΓΜΕΣ ΜΟΥ.... ΕΙΡΩΝΕΥΤΗΚΕΣ ΤΗΝ ΧΘΕΣΙΝΗ ΜΟΥ ΕΞΟΜΟΛΟΓΗΣΗ ΨΥΧΗΣ ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΗΤΑΝ ΔΙΚΗ ΣΟΥ ΔΙΚΗ ΜΟΥ ΗΤΑΝ.. ΟΣΟ ΓΙΑ ΤΗΝ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΗ ΕΝΕΡΓΕΙΑ ΕΣΥ ΤΗΝ ΕΚΠΕΜΠΕΙΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΔΙΑΡΚΩΣ ΣΤΗΝ ΤΣΙΤΑ.. ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΒΛΕΠΕΙΣ ΤΑ ΚΑΛΑ ΠΟΥ ΣΟΥ ΕΙΠΑ ΧΘΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΣΕ ΠΑΡΗΓΟΡΗΣΑ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΟΤΙ ΔΕΝ ΕΙΣΑΙ ΕΓΚΥΟΣ ΧΡΗΣΙΜΟΠΟΙΕΙΣ ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΕΛΕΙΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΡΝΕΙΣΓΕΝΙΚΑ...ΟΠΩΣ ΕΙΠΕΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΗ ΣΟΥ ΣΕ ΑΛΛΑ ΜΗΝΥΜΑΤΑ ΣΟΥ!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

σε παρακαλω σταματα να φωναζεις και ηρεμησε αν θες, με εχει λιγο κουρασει ολο αυτο.

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

ΜΠΗΚΑ ΣΕ ΑΥΤΟ ΤΟ FORUM ΟΧΙ ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΠΕΡΑΣΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΛΕΥΘΕΡΟ ΧΡΟΝΟ ΜΟΥ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΑΠΛΑ ΔΕΝ ΕΧΩ. ΕΙΜΑΙ ΙΑΤΡΟΣ ΜΙΚΡΟΒΙΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΙΜΑΙ 44 ΧΡΟΝΩΝ ΕΡΓΑΖΟΜΑΙ ΣΕΝΟΣΟΚΟΜΕΙΟ ΚΑΙ ΕΧΩ ΔΥΟ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΠΟΥ ΦΟΙΤΟΥΝ ΣΤΟ ΠΑΝΕΠΙΣΤΗΜΙΟ. ΜΕΤΑ ΤΟ ΘΑΝΑΤΟ ΤΗΣ ΜΗΤΕΡΑΣ ΜΟΥ ΠΡΙΝ 4 ΧΡΟΝΙΑ ΕΓΙΝΑ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΚΗ ΑΠΟ ΤΗΝ ΘΛΙΨΗ ΜΟΥ. ΠΑΛΕΨΑ ΜΕ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ ΚΑΙ ΣΤΑΘΗΚΑ ΣΤΑ ΠΟΔΙΑ ΜΟΥ ΜΟΝΗ ΜΟΥ!!! ΚΑΝΕΙΣ ΔΕΝ ΜΠΟΡΟΥΣΕ ΝΑ ΜΕ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΕΙ ΟΣΟ ΕΓΩ ΤΟΝ ΕΑΥΤΟ ΜΟΥ. ΗΘΕΛΑ ΝΑ ΜΟΙΡΑΣΤΩ ΤΟ ΚΟΙΝΟ ΜΑΣ ΠΡΟΒΛΗΜΑ ΜΕ ΑΤΟΜΑ ΠΟΥ ΘΑ ΜΕ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΑΝ.. ΓΙΑ ΝΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΣΩ ΝΑ ΚΑΤΑΝΟΗΣΕΤΕ ΤΙΣ ΑΡΝΗΤΙΚΕΣ ΣΥΝΕΠΕΙΕΣ ΤΗΣ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑΣ ΓΙΑΤΙ ΘΕΤΙΚΕΣ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΟΥΝ!! ΚΙ ΟΣΟΙ ΒΛΕΠΟΥΝ ΘΕΤΙΚΑ ΣΤΟΙΧΕΙΑ ΣΤΗ ΒΟΥΛΙΜΙΑ ΕΘΕΛΟΤΥΦΛΟΥΝ. ΑΓΑΠΩ ΠΟΛΥ ΤΑ ΠΑΙΔΙΑ ΚΑΙ ΑΓΑΠΩ ΚΑΙ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΕΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΤΑΛΑΒΑΙΝΩ ΠΛΗΡΩΣ.. ΣΑΣ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ ΠΟΥ ΜΕ ΦΙΛΟΞΕΝΗΣΑΤΕ ΑΥΤΕΣ ΤΙΣ ΚΑΠΟΙΕΣ ΦΟΡΕΣ,ΑΥΤΑ ΠΟΥ ΕΙΧΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΠΩ ΣΑΣ ΤΑ ΕΙΠΑ Η ΖΩΗ ΣΑΣ ΕΙΝΑΙ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΜΟΝΟ ΣΤΑ ΧΕΡΙΑ ΣΑΣ. ΔΕΝ ΗΡΘΑ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΚΡΙΝΩ ΟΥΤΕ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΦΩΝΑΞΩ. ΗΡΘΑ ΝΑ ΑΚΟΥΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΣΥΜΒΟΥΛΕΣ ΣΑΣ ΚΑΙ ΝΑ ΣΑΣ ΔΩΣΩ ΤΙΣ ΔΙΚΕΣ ΜΟΥ.. ΚΑΛΗ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ΣΕ ΟΛΟΥΣ ΣΑΣ..

----------


## hopa

βρε κορίτσια ηρεμήστε λίγο..δεν έχουμε να χωρίσουμε τπτ ίσα ίσα μας ενώνουν πολλά..

----------


## ANAIS-ANAIS

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> σε παρακαλω σταματα να φωναζεις και ηρεμησε αν θες, με εχει λιγο κουρασει ολο αυτο.


 αν εννοεις οτι φωναζω επειδη εγραφα με κεφαλαια ,δεν το εκανα εσκεμμενα,μολις μου το ειπε ο γιος μου. Λυπαμαι για την αγενεια σου, ειχα τις καλυτερες προθεσεις απεναντι σου,αλλα εισαι πολυ κακος χαρακτηρας, και χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια για να ελεγξεις τα νευρα σου και να μαθεις να σεβεσαι τους γυρω σου.Εισαι η μοναδικη στο φορουμ που δημιουργησες προβλημα..

----------


## gilie_ed

χμμμ μαλλον δεν εγινα κατανοητη, οταν στο ιντερνετ γραφουμε κεφαλαια το κανουμε για να φωναξουμε, νομιζα οτι το γνωριζεις. Δεν εχει νοημα ολο αυτο, απλα διαφωνησα μαζι σου και δε πιστευα οτι αυτο θα σε εξοργιζε τοσο, νομιζω οτι μπορει να τελειωσει αυτο εδω.

hopa εσυ τι κανεις? πως παει?

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by ANAIS-ANAIS_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gilie_
> σε παρακαλω σταματα να φωναζεις και ηρεμησε αν θες, με εχει λιγο κουρασει ολο αυτο.
> 
> 
>  αν εννοεις οτι φωναζω επειδη εγραφα με κεφαλαια ,δεν το εκανα εσκεμμενα,μολις μου το ειπε ο γιος μου. Λυπαμαι για την αγενεια σου, ειχα τις καλυτερες προθεσεις απεναντι σου,αλλα εισαι πολυ κακος χαρακτηρας, και χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια για να ελεγξεις τα νευρα σου και να μαθεις να σεβεσαι τους γυρω σου.Εισαι η μοναδικη στο φορουμ που δημιουργησες προβλημα..


πωπω...καλε σταματα να με χαρακτηριζεις...εγω δε το εκανα ποτε...ηρεμησε λιγο επιτελους

----------


## gilie_ed

και επειδη ο επιμενων νικα, συνεχιζω δυναμικα και λεω οτι σημερα ειμαι ολη μερα σχεδον μονη μου και δεν εχω καθολου μπει στον πειρασμο να φαω πολυ, ποσο ακομα να κανω εμετο...τελικα ειναι εντελως εγκεφαλικο

το μονο καλο στο θεμα παιδι ειναι οτι εχω ακομη εναν κυκλο μπροστα μου να χασω 2-3 κιλα (δε το παω για παραπανω...baby steps) και να με βρει η εγκυμοσυνη λιγο ποιο ελαφρια :)

----------


## Aria_ed

ooox..panikos. Auksimena neura. Geia sas :)

----------


## τζενη_ed

ελα ρε κοπελιες!!!!!!
χαλαρα
αντε και δεν εχω και τα κεφια μου σημερα
δεν πηγαμε και για περπατημα και ειμαι και πτωμα
ειναι μια απ αυτες τις μερες που θα ετρωγα οσαν τον πο....τη
αλλα τη γλυτωσα
ελπιζω αυριο να ναι καλητερα

----------


## Aria_ed

jenny ti tha etrwges? gia pes tpt giati egw peinaw alla dn exw k tpt pera apo giaourtia k amugdala..variemai apeira! k prepei na grapsw ergasia.

----------


## τζενη_ed

αντι να καθομαι να σου γραφω τι θα ετρωγα και να μου ανοιγει χειροτερα η ορεξη
δεν καθεσαι να κανεις την εργασια
ειμαι λιγο στα down μου σημερα
λοιπον τελικα η γυμναστικουλα φτιαχνει τη διαθεση ρε σεις

----------


## gilie_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου,

1ον Τζενακι μου ολα καλα...χαλαρα βρε...ειχαμε και μια δυσκολη μερα...δε βαριεσαι...δε μασαμε!!χαχαχα...αν μπορεσεις σημερα θα το περπατησουμε το θεμα και θα το αφησουμε χιλιομετρα πισω μας

2ον Aria...πολυ καλο αυτο το δε βρησκω τι να φαω...πως το κανεις? :)

3ον και καλυτερο 28 μερες!!!!!! yes!!

----------


## Aria_ed

aa gillie eukola :p dn exw tiiiiiiiiipota sto spiti..ejw xionizei ara poios na vgei ejw? :p eimai k ptwma :( esy pws ta pas? aa pou tha pas weekend??

----------


## gilie_ed

στα χιονια θα παω και γω, σε λιγο ξυπναω τον αντρα μου και φευγουμε για Βαρσοβια, πρωτα θα παμε Θεσσαλονικη για να παρουμε το αεροπλανο...δε μπορω να κοιμηθω, παντα πριν απο ταξιδι εχω μια υπερενταση...μου θυμιζω τοτε που ημουν πιτσιρικι, πριν τις εκδρομες δε μπορουσα να κοιμηθω απ'τη χαρα μου...σημερα ειναι μια ομορφη μερα...δε σκεφτομουν καθολου το φαι και τη βουλιμια...αγαπω πολυ τα ταξιδια...το καλυτερο? οταν γυρισω θα εχω κλεισει εναν μηνα αποχης!!!

----------


## runnerlena

Καλό ταξίδι και να περάσεις 'ομορφα!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!Τι καλά που θα πάτε στα χιόνια!Θα κάνετε και σκι να ζηλέψω ή όχι;
Όπως και να'χει να περάσετε υπέροχα και να γυρίσεις εξίσου αισιόδοξη και χαρούμενη!

Aria,με γιαούρτια και αμύγδαλα θα βγει η εργασία; Για να εφοδιαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά...
Πάντως είναι μεγάλη παράλειψη η έλλειψη delivery souper-market! Απορώ δηλαδή!
Aν κι εσύ ζεις στο εξωτερικό,απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι,και δεν ξέρω αν έχετε εκεί...

----------


## XENIA!

natalia δεν κοιμασαι?

----------


## NADINE_ed

:) Σε περιμένω στο msn

----------


## XENIA!

οκ

----------


## dolphin_ed

Gilie,

είδα το tickeraki σου κι ήθελα να σε συγχαρώ! 1 μήνας χωρίς βουλιμικό είναι μεγάλη υπόθεση!!! Μπράβο εύχομαι όλοι οι υπόλοιποι μήνες της ζωής σου να είναι χωρίς βουλιμικά.
Θυμάμαι όταν τα είχα καταφέρει (2 φορές) να μην κάνω βουλιμικά για 37 μέρες ήμουνα πανευτυχής και πολύ περήφανη για τον εαυτό μου.
Η αρχή είναι το ήμισυ του παντός. Κι εσύ έχεις κάνει πολύ καλή αρχή.

----------


## Aria_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Aria,με γιαούρτια και αμύγδαλα θα βγει η εργασία; Για να εφοδιαζόμαστε σιγά σιγά...
> Πάντως είναι μεγάλη παράλειψη η έλλειψη delivery souper-market! Απορώ δηλαδή!
> Aν κι εσύ ζεις στο εξωτερικό,απ' ό,τι αντιλαμβάνομαι,και δεν ξέρω αν έχετε εκεί...


Me giaourtia amugdala k tost.... :p tha thn teleiwwwwswww! exoume delivery supermarkets alla einai h paraggelia apo to internet k kaneis pio polu apo to na pas sto supermarket!! Tragiki tempela eimai;)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μανούλα τον τεμπέεεελη , κανένας δεν τον θέεελει... (Ζουγανέλης)

Aria μου,δεν είσαι τεμπέλα!Είναι που δε σηκώνεις κεφάλι από το διάβασμα!Τόση επιμέλεια!
Αλλά αν η εργασία που εκπονείς δεν έχει θέμα "οι συνέπειες της πολυήμερης διατροφής με γιαούρτια,αμύγδαλα και τοστ"
μάλλον τζάμπα στερείσαι τις άλλες τροφές...Μήπως ν'αρχίσω ν'αραδιάζω ζηλευτά φαγητά να αρχίσεις να ψήνεσαι να βγεις;

----------


## Aria_ed

hahahaha oxi allo thema exei :p twra px thelw sokolata san [email protected]@@stis!! alla dn prokeitai na vgw ejw gia kanena logo! Gia rije kanena faghto :p

----------


## runnerlena

Δεν ειναι κακό να πάρεις μια σοκολάτα των 30 γρ να σου φύγει η επιθυμία,γιατί η πολλή στερηση οδηγεί δε βουλιμικά...

----------


## gilie_ed

καλησπερα σε ολους

τι μου κανετε? περασε ενα ΠΣΚ ξεγνιαστο με τη σωστη δοση συντροφιας, φαγητου, περπατηματος...και ενω εγω ελειπα το τικερακι μου μετρουσε 31 μερες...ενας μηνας!!! δε ξερω πως ακουγεται αλλα δε με νοιαζει κιολλας...ΜΠΡΑΒΟ μου!! χαχαχα βεβαια οφειλω να πω οτι νιωθω μια αποφασηστικοτητα μια συγουρια που με τρομαζει...το χω ξαναπερασει και ξερω ποσο ευκολα ξανακυλας και ποσες φορες πρεπει να κοιταξω τον εαυτο μου στον καθρέπτη και να πω...δε θα ξανακανεις εμετο...να πω θα τα καταφερεις...να πω μπορεις!!!

----------


## Aria_ed

ax ti wraia! :p egw pali ta idia skata..alla aisiodojia ;) Pws htan ekei panw? Orea? xx

----------


## sabe

gilie,αψογη!Well done,ειδες που οταν ξεχνιομαστε,αλλαζουμε παραστασεις,ολα φαινονται πιο ευκολα,πιο ροδινα;Ποσο χαιρομαι να διαβαζω τοσο ελπιδοφορα posts,τι πιο σημαντικο απ'το να περναμε καλα;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Αχ!gilie!Για σένα είναι η ζωή!Ταξιδάκια στο εξωτερικό με τον αγαπημένο σου μ'όλα τα παρεπόμενα...
Συγχαρητήρια για τον πρώτο μήνα χωρίς βουλιμικό!ʼντε,πάμε γερά τώρα για τον δεύτερο!Τέρμα τα γκάζια!

Aria,τι έγινε;Πήγες souper-market ή ακόμα τοσταμυγδαλογιαουρτιάζεσα ι;

----------


## Aria_ed

μου έφεραν φαί!! Θα φάω μπιφτέκια!!!!!!!!! Γες;)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Σκέτα;'Αντε,βρε!Ποιός στη χάρη σου!Ελπίζω να μην ξεκινά τώρα η εβδομάδα των μπιφτεκιών...
ʼλλοι έχουν τους φίλους για στήριξη,διασκέδαση,παρέα κι άλλοι για λόγους επιβίωσης...κυριολεκτικά!
Ariaaaa !!! Ντύσου και βγες από το σπίτι!!! Περπάτησε,ψώνισε τροφή,ανάπνευσε καθαρό αέρα!!! ʼντε!!!
Θα ξελαμπικάρει λίγο κι ο δόλιος εγκέφαλος! Από τη μιά η εργασία από την άλλη ο εγκλεισμός,πόσο πια ν'αντέξει;

----------


## gilie_ed

Aria ηταν πολυ ομορφα, ευχαριστω για την υποστηριξη, sorry αν το χεις πει και δε το θυμαμαι αλλα γιατι εισαι μεσα? θελω να πω υπαρχει καποιος ιατρικος λογος που εισαι σπιτι? Nadine η αληθεια ειναι τι ειμαι τυχερη γιατι ο αντρας μου μπορει και θελει να κανει πραγματα μαζι μου, το συννεφακι στην υποθεση ειναι οτι ενα απο τα μαγαλυτερα βουλιμικα κολληματα μου ειναι οτι πρωτον αν δεν ειχα αδυνατησει τοτε, με την βοηθεια του εμετου, δε θα με προσεγγιζε ποτε και δευτερον οτι αν δεν εχω εκεινον δε θα εχω τιποτα και κανεναν, γιατι τωρα παχυνα και αν με αφησει κανεις δε θα με κοιταξει...οκ ξερω οτι ειναι καθαρα βουλιμικα κολληματα αυτα αλλα ζω μαζι τους πολλα χρονια και εχουν τις ριζες τους σε πολυ μικρες ηλικιες μου...το δουλευω παντως

----------


## Aria_ed

Sketa ta mpiftekia nai alla htan nostimotata mporw na pw!!! Evdomada mpiftekiwn einai mia teleia lush alla skeftomai thn rhmada th xolhsterini pou thelw na thn krataw xamila parea me thn piesi (thn opoia vevaia den to glutwnw kai mou thn anevazoun merikoi...)!!
Nadine auth th vdomada tha teleiwsw tis 2 ergasies mou (elpizw!!!!) kai tha vgw k ligo eksw! To sigouro einai pws dn tha paw apo asitia..trww cereal bars k giaourtia..threptikotata! haha
Gillie eimai kleismeni mesa giati exw 2 deadlines... ena gia 10,000 lekseis kai ena gia 12,000 lekseis..allaaaaaaaa tha ta nikisw!!!!!!! Pou tha paei!Apla den exw voitheia katholou kai einai duskola...kai an vgainw ksexniemai eksw! Auto pou pathaineis me ton antra sou to pathainw kai egw.. sou exei tuxei pote na phgainei xalia mia sxesh sou kai esu na nomizeis oti xwrisate giati pires 2 kila?! Tragiki eimai wres wres!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

Aria εισαι στο ou? παντως κατι σε σχεση με σχολη εχει να κανει ε?, τεσπα οσο γιαυτο που λες με το "για ολα φταινε τα κιλα" δε καταλαβαινω απολυτα....οχι μονο στις σχεσεις, ακομη και στην δουλεια, ξερεις, αν ημουν ποιο αδυνατη θα με σεβοντουσαν περισσοτερο κτλ κτλ

τι να πεις...το δουλευω και βλεπουμε :)

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> Nadine η αληθεια ειναι τι ειμαι τυχερη γιατι ο αντρας μου μπορει και θελει να κανει πραγματα μαζι μου, το συννεφακι στην υποθεση ειναι οτι ενα απο τα μαγαλυτερα βουλιμικα κολληματα μου ειναι οτι πρωτον αν δεν ειχα αδυνατησει τοτε, με την βοηθεια του εμετου, δε θα με προσεγγιζε ποτε και δευτερον οτι αν δεν εχω εκεινον δε θα εχω τιποτα και κανεναν, γιατι τωρα παχυνα και αν με αφησει κανεις δε θα με κοιταξει...οκ ξερω οτι ειναι καθαρα βουλιμικα κολληματα αυτα αλλα ζω μαζι τους πολλα χρονια και εχουν τις ριζες τους σε πολυ μικρες ηλικιες μου...το δουλευω παντως


Δεν κατάλαβα...αυτά είναι δικές σου ανασφάλειες ή γεγονότα;
Ότι δηλαδή ο άντρας σου σε πλησίασε επειδή ήσουν αδύνατη και είναι εμφανής η απειλή να σ'εγκαταλείψει άμα δε γίνεις πάλι εκείνη που ερωτεύτηκε;
(Το ότι αν τον χάσεις δε θα σε κοιτάξει κανένας άλλος το καταλαβαίνω πως εκφράζει πανικό κι ανασφάλεια κι είναι καθαρά δικά σου ζητήματα,από χρόνια βαθιά ριζωμένα...)

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by Aria_
> Auto pou pathaineis me ton antra sou to pathainw kai egw.. sou exei tuxei pote na phgainei xalia mia sxesh sou kai esu na nomizeis oti xwrisate giati pires 2 kila?! Tragiki eimai wres wres!!!


Aria μου,άντε,κούκλα μου,λίγο ακόμα έμεινε!Καλή σου δύναμη και εμπνευσμένη δημιουργία!
Θα τα καταφέρεις μια χαρά και μετά σε βλέπω να ξεχνάς το δρόμο του γυρισμού για το σπίτι...
Όσο για την απόδωση ενός χωρισμού στα δύο κιλά δεν είναι κάτι τραγικό δικό σου,
είναι μια ανθρώπινη μετάθεση που εύκολα κάνει κανείς σε πρώτη τουλάχιστον φάση...
ʼξιο προσοχής θα ήταν αν αυτό ήταν τελική πεποίθηση,γιατί τότε θα υποδήλωνε άλλα θεματάκια...

----------


## τζενη_ed

καλε γεια σας ολες 
οσο για σενα κυρια μου gilie, που θα βρει αλλου τετοιο κοριτσι ρε χαζο?
στο κατω κατω ειμαστε εξυπνες, πνευματοδεις, ομορφες, και <εν δυναμει κορμαρες>
χε χε

----------


## NADINE_ed

:) Αυτό το "εν δυνάμει"...!

----------


## XENIA!

το αποφασισα!θα ξεκινησω ενα πραξικοπημα...οσοι δεν θα εχουν 30 κιλα παραπανω θα θανατωνονται!...
σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξουν και τα προτυπα ομορφιας...
τοτε θα μαστε ολες κορμαρες!οι αντρες θα παραληρουν...
θελετε να σκεφτω κι αλλα...?

----------


## XENIA!

nadinaki...eisai kala?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλά είμαι,Ξένια μου,αλλά εσένα σε ακούω κάπως με τις ιδέες σου αυτές...Μάλλον θα ήθελες να ζεις στην αναγέννηση,ε;
Εγώ πάντως στα πλαίσια αυτού του παραλογισμού θα προτιμούσα να θανατώναμε τους άντρες που δεν ξέρουν να εκτιμούν
παρά τα δόλια κορίτσια,που έχουν το "θράσσος" να φροντίζουν τον εαυτό τους και την υγεία τους και να τρέφονται ισορροπημένα...

----------


## τζενη_ed

ναι ναι ναι
να τους σκοτωσουμε ολους

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλά,ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα ενθουσιαζόσουν με την ιδέα Τζενάκι!
Τι θα κάνουμε όμως μετά χωρίς βαρβάρους(Καβαφικά και κυριολεκτικά);

----------


## Aria_ed

> _Originally posted by XENIA!_
> το αποφασισα!θα ξεκινησω ενα πραξικοπημα...οσοι δεν θα εχουν 30 κιλα παραπανω θα θανατωνονται!...
> σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξουν και τα προτυπα ομορφιας...
> τοτε θα μαστε ολες κορμαρες!οι αντρες θα παραληρουν...
> θελετε να σκεφτω κι αλλα...?


Xenia.. fovamai... kalutera na stamatisei ekei..! Vevaia outws h allws den tha zhsw parapera gia na dw ta upoloipa! Alla se kathe periptwsh as to sovarepsw ligo.. nomizw oti auto me ta kila einai tis voulimias.. akoma kai auto to orio twn 30 kilwn paaaaaali voulimikous tha eftiaxne :p Kalutera h zwh na einai eleutheri apo zugaries (lew egw twra ws daskalos pou didaske!!)

----------


## Aria_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by Aria_
> Auto pou pathaineis me ton antra sou to pathainw kai egw.. sou exei tuxei pote na phgainei xalia mia sxesh sou kai esu na nomizeis oti xwrisate giati pires 2 kila?! Tragiki eimai wres wres!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nadine kateliksa na apodwsw ton xwrismo sto oti einai ena geloio apotuximeno gourouni pou den mporei na kanei tipota sth zwh tou (parathse thn sxolh tou liiigo prin teleiwsei) kai pou aisthanetai ntropiasmenos na einai me emena.. mia deini giatro! (pou de me vlepw na ginomai an den teleiwsw tis ergasies...alla ok..sta matia tou hmoun..hahahaha)

----------


## Aria_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> Aria εισαι στο ou? παντως κατι σε σχεση με σχολη εχει να κανει ε?, τεσπα οσο γιαυτο που λες με το "για ολα φταινε τα κιλα" δε καταλαβαινω απολυτα....οχι μονο στις σχεσεις, ακομη και στην δουλεια, ξερεις, αν ημουν ποιο αδυνατη θα με σεβοντουσαν περισσοτερο κτλ κτλ
> 
> τι να πεις...το δουλευω και βλεπουμε :)


Gillie sto closed uni eimai :p hahaha pio closed den ginetai! Spoudazw.. eimai mikri akoma.. alla par'ola auta thn diatrofiki mou diataraxi thn exw apo ta 6 mou!!! metraei 15 xronia panw mou.. Exw prospathisei na katalavw apo ti to epatha kai mallon ftaiei to oti ekana xoro (klassiko mpaleto parakalw) kai mas uperpiezan gia to ti tha trwme, eixa ftasei na eimai 8 xronwn kai na kanw diaita aneu udatanthrakwn!!! Kai ektos autou h mama mou pire se kapoia fash 40 kila ola mazi (logw egkumosinis vevaia) ta opoia den exase. Prin htan 48 kila, fantasou, kai meta evaze evaze kai evaze..kai me tromokratise kai auto!!

----------


## LSD

> alla par'ola auta thn diatrofiki mou diataraxi thn exw apo ta 6 mou!!! metraei 15 xronia panw mou.. Exw prospathisei na katalavw apo ti to epatha kai mallon ftaiei to oti ekana xoro (klassiko mpaleto parakalw) kai mas uperpiezan gia to ti tha trwme, eixa ftasei na eimai 8 xronwn kai na kanw diaita aneu udatanthrakwn!!!


Ειναι τραγικό αυτο που γινεται με τα παιδια και τον αθλητισμο ! 
και εκτος απο την ανευ λόγου διαιτα που αναγκαζεσαι να κανεις ενω εισαι παιδακι, μολις σταματησεις (συνηθως στην εφηβεια λόγω μαθηματων κ πανελληνιων) παιρνεις τα απειρα κιλά! (ή τουλαχιστον ετσι εγινε με εμενα κ 2φιλες μου) 
τελικά το ''παν μετρον αριστον'' ειναι πιο σοφό απο οτι νομιζα ! 

και αυτοι οι καημενοι οι γονεις (μου) ποσα λαθη εχουν κανει στην προσπαθεια τους για τελεια παιδια ! ποτε θα αποδεχτουμε την ευτυχισμενη μετριοτητα;;;;

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ευτυχισμένη μετριότητα ε;
Όση ανακούφιση κι αν πράγματι δίνει,φοβάμαι πως ηχεί ως ηττοπάθεια στη συνείδηση μας...
Βέβαια,εκ του αποτελέσματος,αφού έχεις εξαιτίας της φάει τα σκ@τ@,μια χαρά μετά τη φλερτάρεις...
Αλλά την περίοδο του εξελικτικού σου αγώνα,τότε που φορτσάρεις,τότε που κι οι δικοί σου περιμένουν 
μόνο το καλύτερο από σένα,να τους κάνεις περήφανους,να εκπληρώσεις για λογαριασμό τους τα όνειρα που εκείνοι σκόρπισαν,
φοβάμαι πως κανένας γονιός δε θ'ανακόψει τη φόρα σου για να σε προστατέψει από το ενδεχόμενο τίμημα μιας ζωής...
Όλα εξάλλου γύρω μας λειτουργούν ανταγωνιστικά...Τα μηνύματα στα παιδιά περνούν τον συγκριτικό και τον υπερθετικό βαθμό...
Θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου να εστιάσουμε στην ουσία του στόχου και όχι στο βαθμό του.Σ'αυτό που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε καλά!
Να μαθαίνουμε στα παιδιά μας την αγάπη για τη γνώση,την άσκηση,τη συναναστροφή,τη δημιουργία,τη φύση,τη ζωή και κάθε μορφή της...
Εξάλλου άμα αγαπάς κάτι σ'ελκύει να πάρεις τα μέγιστα από κείνο και κατ'επέκταση το κατέχεις,γίνεσαι πολύ καλός σ'αυτό,
όχι όμως ως αυτοσκοπό,όχι με διάθεση ανταγωνισμού και υπερνίκησης των άλλων,αλλά ως φυσική συνέπεια αυτού που αγαπάς!
Πρέπει όμως πρώτα οι ίδιοι οι γονείς να το κατακτήσουν αυτό για τον εαυτό τους και μετά με το ζωντανό τους παράδειγμα τους 
(γιατί αυτό ουσιαστικά περνά το μήνυμα στα παιδιά κι όχι οι νουθεσίες)να το κληροδοτήσουν στα βλαστάρια τους,σοφία και δώρο ζωής!
Αλλά πώς εκπαιδεύονται οι γονείς;Πόσο τα έχουν βρει με τον εαυτό τους πριν τεκνοποιήσουν;Πόσο περιορίζονται στα βασικά,
τα της επιβίωσης κι αφήνουν το ένστικτο για τα υπόλοιπα;Πόσο παραδέχονται ότι κι οι ίδιοι κάνουν λάθη και χρειάζονται βοήθεια;
Μεγάλη κουβέντα,LSD μου...Τουλάχιστον ας ελπίσουμε να υπάρχει αγάπη κι ας αναλάβει εκείνη να τους φωτίσει για το καλύτερο δυνατό!

----------


## gilie_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by gilie_
> Nadine η αληθεια ειναι τι ειμαι τυχερη γιατι ο αντρας μου μπορει και θελει να κανει πραγματα μαζι μου, το συννεφακι στην υποθεση ειναι οτι ενα απο τα μαγαλυτερα βουλιμικα κολληματα μου ειναι οτι πρωτον αν δεν ειχα αδυνατησει τοτε, με την βοηθεια του εμετου, δε θα με προσεγγιζε ποτε και δευτερον οτι αν δεν εχω εκεινον δε θα εχω τιποτα και κανεναν, γιατι τωρα παχυνα και αν με αφησει κανεις δε θα με κοιταξει...οκ ξερω οτι ειναι καθαρα βουλιμικα κολληματα αυτα αλλα ζω μαζι τους πολλα χρονια και εχουν τις ριζες τους σε πολυ μικρες ηλικιες μου...το δουλευω παντως
> 
> 
> ...


αχ βρε Nadine μου...μακαρι να ξερα τι να σου απαντησω...ας τα παρω ενα ενα, οταν ο αντρας μου με γνωρισε ημουν 70 κιλα...οταν εφτασα 115 συνεχισε να ειναι διπλα μου χωρις να επιρεαστει η καθημερινοτητα μας και η σεξουαλικη μας ζωη. Εγω ομως δυσκολευομαι να βγαλω απο το μυαλο μου το οτι θεωρω οτι δε του αρεσω ετσι οπως εχω γινει...δεν υπαρχει κατι εμφανες, κατι που μου χει πει, ή εχει πει σε αλλους, ή μου εχει δειξει κτλ...ομως δε μπορω να βγαλω την αρνητικη αυτη σκεψη απο το μυαλο μου...γιατι απλα ειναι αντρας, ομορφος, και καταλαβαινω οτι θελει μια ομορφη γυναικα διπλα του

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μόλις μου απάντησες,καλή μου!Είναι δική σου αρνητική σκέψη κι όχι δική του
(αν όχι ολοκληρωτικά,τουλάχιστον ως επί το πλείστον δική σου είναι)
Ελπίζω να συνειδητοποιείς τι σημαίνει αυτό και πώς να το χειριστείς πλέον!
Κι άσε στην άκρη τις γενικεύσεις τύπου"όμορφος άντρας θέλει όμορφη γυναίκα δίπλα του"
Πέρα του ότι δεν ισχύει,έτσι υποτιμάς και τον εαυτό σου και τον καλό σου και την αγάπη σας!Δε νομίζεις;
Εξάλλου είσαι σε διαδικασία τεκνοποίησης και δε νομίζω πως χρειάζεσαι ανασφάλειες κι αρνητικές σκέψεις 
να κλονίζουν την αυτοπεποίθηση σου για σένα και την σχέση σου με τον πατέρα του ερχόμενου παιδιού σου...

----------


## gilie_ed

οοοοολα αυτα που γραφεις ειναι εντελως σωστα αλλα...υπαρχει αυτο το αλλα...τα ξερω μωρε...αλλα ξερεις ειναι στιγμες που κολλαει το μυαλο μου...ατιμη βουλιμια...το παλευουμε ομως...παμε γερα!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,το καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα αυτό!Αν ήταν όλα αποτέλεσμα λογικής,θα ήταν εντελώς διαφορετικές οι ζωές όλων μας...
Όσο μπορείς όμως,κάθε που πάει να σε πιάσει ο αρνητικός λογισμός,υπενθύμισε στον εαυτό σου όσα πολύ καλά γνωρίζεις...
Συνέχισε να παλεύεις γερά!Ήδη έχεις σημειώσει μεγάλο επίτευγμα!Κάθε μέρα σε βρίσκει άλλωστε πιο δυνατή και πιο κοντά στο στόχο σου!

----------


## τζενη_ed

> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλά,ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα ενθουσιαζόσουν με την ιδέα Τζενάκι!
> Τι θα κάνουμε όμως μετά χωρίς βαρβάρους(Καβαφικά και κυριολεκτικά);

----------


## gilie_ed

χαχαχαχα

Τζενη κατεβασε το τικερακι και μη κανεις την παπια...αντε γιατι σε βλεπω συντομα στο απεναντι στρατοπεδο

----------


## τζενη_ed

χαχααχ
να σαι καλα ρε φιλεναδα
αντε να το δω και να μην το πιστεψω
τωρα τ αλαζω

----------


## gilie_ed

ετσι ετσι να ξερουμε ποιος ειναι μαζι μας και ποιος με τους αλλους...να το πιστεψεις βεβαια και να τραγουδας το γνωστο ασμα...οταν περνω φορα φορα κατηφορα και ο Θεος ο ιδιος δε με σταματα...χαχαχαχα

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by τζενη_
> party
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _Originally posted by NADINE_
> Καλά,ήμουν σίγουρη ότι θα ενθουσιαζόσουν με την ιδέα Τζενάκι!
> Τι θα κάνουμε όμως μετά χωρίς βαρβάρους(Καβαφικά και κυριολεκτικά);


χαχαχαχα!Α,ρε Τζενάρα!Οκ,καλά θα το κάνουμε το πάρτυ!Μετά όμως,τι;
Ποιός θα ικανοποιήσει τις πολύπλευρες ανάγκες μας;Και μη μου πεις να το γυρίσουμε αλλιώς...αυτό ή το'χεις ή δεν το'χεις...

----------


## gilie_ed

ρε συ επεσες κατω απο τα 20...ουαουζερς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## LSD

> Ευτυχισμένη μετριότητα ε; Όση ανακούφιση κι αν πράγματι δίνει,φοβάμαι πως ηχεί ως ηττοπάθεια στη συνείδηση μας... Βέβαια,εκ του αποτελέσματος,αφού έχεις εξαιτίας της φάει τα σκ@τ@,μια χαρά μετά τη φλερτάρεις... Αλλά την περίοδο του εξελικτικού σου αγώνα,τότε που φορτσάρεις,τότε που κι οι δικοί σου περιμένουν μόνο το καλύτερο από σένα,να τους κάνεις περήφανους,να εκπληρώσεις για λογαριασμό τους τα όνειρα που εκείνοι σκόρπισαν, φοβάμαι πως κανένας γονιός δε θ'ανακόψει τη φόρα σου για να σε προστατέψει από το ενδεχόμενο τίμημα μιας ζωής... Όλα εξάλλου γύρω μας λειτουργούν ανταγωνιστικά...Τα μηνύματα στα παιδιά περνούν τον συγκριτικό και τον υπερθετικό βαθμό... Θα έπρεπε κατά τη γνώμη μου να εστιάσουμε στην ουσία του στόχου και όχι στο βαθμό του.Σ'αυτό που μας κάνει να νιώθουμε καλά! Να μαθαίνουμε στα παιδιά μας την αγάπη για τη γνώση,την άσκηση,τη συναναστροφή,τη δημιουργία,τη φύση,τη ζωή και κάθε μορφή της... Εξάλλου άμα αγαπάς κάτι σ'ελκύει να πάρεις τα μέγιστα από κείνο και κατ'επέκταση το κατέχεις,γίνεσαι πολύ καλός σ'αυτό, όχι όμως ως αυτοσκοπό,όχι με διάθεση ανταγωνισμού και υπερνίκησης των άλλων,αλλά ως φυσική συνέπεια αυτού που αγαπάς! Πρέπει όμως πρώτα οι ίδιοι οι γονείς να το κατακτήσουν αυτό για τον εαυτό τους και μετά με το ζωντανό τους παράδειγμα τους (γιατί αυτό ουσιαστικά περνά το μήνυμα στα παιδιά κι όχι οι νουθεσίες)να το κληροδοτήσουν στα βλαστάρια τους,σοφία και δώρο ζωής! Αλλά πώς εκπαιδεύονται οι γονείς;Πόσο τα έχουν βρει με τον εαυτό τους πριν τεκνοποιήσουν;Πόσο περιορίζονται στα βασικά, τα της επιβίωσης κι αφήνουν το ένστικτο για τα υπόλοιπα;Πόσο παραδέχονται ότι κι οι ίδιοι κάνουν λάθη και χρειάζονται βοήθεια; Μεγάλη κουβέντα,LSD μου...Τουλάχιστον ας ελπίσουμε να υπάρχει αγάπη κι ας αναλάβει εκείνη να τους φωτίσει για το καλύτερο δυνατό!


συμφωνω με ολα οσα λες Νadine
Εγω δεν μιλησα με πνευμα ηττοπαθειας αλλα λογικου συμβιβασμου. Οι γονεις μας (κ παλι λέω για εμενα δεν ξερω εσεις τι εμπειριες εχετε) μας μεγαλωσαν με την ιδεα οτι πρεπει να ειμαστε σε ολα τελειοι, οτι η ζωη δεν επιδεχεται μετριοτητες. Δεν ειναι ομως ετσι: καλυτερα μετριος σε ολα αλλα ηρεμος και καλα με τον εαυτο σου παρα επιτυχημενος αλλα εσωτερικα μιζερος. Μπηκαμε στο κηνυγι της επιτυχιας και οχι στην αναζητηση της ευτυχιας, οπως θα επρεπε. συμφωνω οτι η εποχη ειναι ανταγωνιστικη, αλλα χρεος των γονιων νομιζω οτι ειναι να μας δειξουν τι υπαρχει γυρω μας και εμεις οταν μεγαλωσουμε να αποφασισουμε που και ποσο και πως θα αγωνιστουμε. Το παιδακι των 6 ετων δεν ειναι ακομα ετοιμο για ανταγωνισμους... 
οσο για το θεμα της αγαπης, πιστευω οτι υπαρχει αγαπη ,δεν νομιζω οτι κανενας φυσιολογικός γονιος θελει το παιδι του δυστυχισμενο. Αλλα η αγαπη πρεπει να συνδυαζεται με βασικες γνωσεις ψυχολογιας, απο μονη της, δυστυχως, δεν φτανει .
ειναι βεβαιως μεγαλο θεμα, που τελειωνει η ευθυνη των γονιων μας και που αρχιζει η δικη μας ευθυνη για την καταντια μας..

----------


## τζενη_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> ρε συ επεσες κατω απο τα 20...ουαουζερς!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by LSD_
> οσο για το θεμα της αγαπης, πιστευω οτι υπαρχει αγαπη ,δεν νομιζω οτι κανενας φυσιολογικός γονιος θελει το παιδι του δυστυχισμενο. Αλλα η αγαπη πρεπει να συνδυαζεται με βασικες γνωσεις ψυχολογιας, απο μονη της, δυστυχως, δεν φτανει .
> ειναι βεβαιως μεγαλο θεμα, που τελειωνει η ευθυνη των γονιων μας και που αρχιζει η δικη μας ευθυνη για την καταντια μας..


Ναι...λογικά κανένας γονιός δε θέλει το παιδί του δυστυχισμένο,αλλά τι θεωρεί ευτυχία για το παιδί του είναι φορές υποκειμενικό...
Ίσως πιέσει το παιδί του να πράξει με βάση όσα εκείνος θεωρεί καλά για κείνο,παραβλέποντας αυτά που πραγματικά θα έδιναν χαρά στο παιδί...
Όσο για τον διαχωρισμό ευθύνης,η κάθε πλευρά έχει ασφαλώς το δικό της μερίδιο ενώ αναφορικά με τον καταλογισμό,
για μένα υπάρχει το χρονικό κριτήριο της ενηλικίωσης για τις μη έντονα κακοποιητικές περιπτώσεις.
Εννοώ πως από τη στιγμή που αναλαμβάνουμε την ευθύνη του εαυτού μας έχουμε μαζί κι εκείνη της εξέλιξης μας,
συμπεριλαμβανομένης της υπερνίκησης αρνητικών επιδράσεων και τραυμάτων,που τυχόν υποστήκαμε από τους γονείς μας
υπό την προϋπόθεση βέβαια πως δε μιλάμε για κάτι ακραίο(π.χ. σεξουαλική κακοποίηση)...ʼλλη μεγάλη κουβέντα,όντως!

----------


## sabe

Πωπω,πραγματικα μεγαλη κουβεντα!Συμφωνω LSD πως αρκετες φορες οι γονεις απαιτουν την τελειοτητα απο τα παιδια τους.Και ρωταω,ποιος ειναι τελειος για να απαιτησει απο αλλους την τελειοτητα;Eγω παντως οχι μονο δε θελω να ειμαι τελεια,αλλα εχω αποφασισει να μην το απαιτω ουτε απο μενα,ουτε απο τα παιδια μου.Εξαιρετικη ελευθερια,ρουφιανα δικτατορια της τελειοτητας,να πεθανεις,lol!Αααχ,κανουμε παιδια,μεσα μας ομως πολλες φορες οι γονεις ειμαστε οι ιδιοι παιδια,μεταφερουμε τα λαθη μας,τις εμμονες μας,τις ηλιθιοτητες και τα κολληματα μας πανω τους,ψαχνουμε να δουμε μεσα απο αυτα την επιτευξη στοχων που δεν καταφεραμε εμεις να υλοποιησουμε.Πριν λιγες μερες πηρε βαθμους ο μικρος μου γιος,νομιζε οτι θα ημουνα καταστεναχωρημενη που επεφτε σε ενα μαθημα,ηρθε λοιπον και μου λεει:"μαμα,λυπηθηκες;".Oχι αγορι μου του ειπα,δε θα λυπηθω ποτε για βαθμους,γιατι οι βαθμοι με ενα φροντιστηριο φτιαχνονται,εσυ να εισαι καλα!Χεστηκα ρε,σιγα μη χασει η Ελλαδα εναν επιστημονα.Με την κατασταση δε της παιδειας στη χωρα μας,καλα θα κανει να τον χασει!Την υγεια τους να εχουνε τα μαναρακια μας,μονο αυτο,θα βρουν το δρομο τους στη ζωη,μονο αν εχουν εισπραξει αγαπη,αν τα εχουμε κανει να νιωθουν ασφαλη,ουτε τελεια,ουτε αψεγαδιαστα,μονο αγαπημενα και χαρουμενα.Σε τι λουκια τα βαζουμε πολλες φορες απο αγνοια,ασε που απο μικρα διαγωνιζονται ποιο παει τα περισσοτερα φροντιστηρια,μουσικες,αθλη τισμους,λυπαμαι τα παιδακια που δεν εχουν χρονο να νιωσουν παιδια,να παιξουν,περνανε απο τα χρονια της παιδικοτητας,της πολυτιμοτερης ηλικιας σαν σιφουνες,τρεχοντας απο τη μια υποχρεωση στην αλλη!Δεν το θελω,δεν το θελησα ποτε μου,δεν τα εβαλα στο τριπακι του ανταγωνισμου,ουτε σκοπευω να τα βαλω.Καλιο ενας ανθρωπος με λιγοτερα προσοντα αλλα που εχει προλαβει να υπαρξει παιδι,παρα ενας προνομιουχος,αλλα σημαδεμενος απο στερηση.

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τυχεροί πολύ οι γιοί σου,sabe μου,που έχουν εσένα μαμά τους!Να σε χαίρονται!Να τους χαίρεσαι κι εσύ!

----------


## sabe

Nadine μου σ'ευχαριστω παρα πολυ.Ξερω οτι δε γνωριζομαστε απο κοντα,μονο απο οσα λεμε εδω,που ισως μονο ενα κομματι μας εκφραζουν,αλλα νιωθω σα να σε ξερω χρονια...Και εκτιμω τη γνωμη σου,ειναι σημαντικη.Τα μαθηματα για γονεις που κανεις,ειμαι σιγουρη οτι οχι μονο θα σου χρησιμεψουν,αλλα θα γινεις εκπληκτικη μητερα,εχω ενστικτο σ'αυτα,θα δεις.Ξεχωριζω τα διαμαντακια οταν τα βλεπω.:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

:) Σ'ευχαριστώ,χαρά μου!
Μακάρι κι εγώ ν'αξιωθώ όπως εσύ!Αφήνομαι στο ένστικτό σου...
Καλού κακού όμως έχε το νου σου άμα πάρει πουθενά το μάτι σου 
εκείνα τα μισά χρωμοσώματα των παιδιών μου,που ακόμα μου λείπουν...

----------


## gilie_ed

σταματηστε καλε να αγαπιεστε τοσο στο θεμα μου, χαχαχα εμενα να αγαπατε χαχαχαχα
λοιπον να σοβαρευτω... 35 μερες!!!!!! YES!!!!!!!!!!
ετσι μου ρχετε να βγω στο μπαλκονι να φωναξω....ΕΙΜΑΙ ΚΑΛΑ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! αλλα ειπαμε...ηρεμα και συνηδιτα μη την πατησουμε!!!
btw καλε τον ειδατε τον Σακη χθες? ολα τα δωσε το καμαρι μου...χαχαχα...ε οχι και Ρουβιτσα...αλλα ολοι οι επτανησιοι εχουμε μια υποστηριξη!

----------


## sabe

Και ποιος σου'πε οτι δεν σε αγαπαμε;:)Παρακολουθω συνεχεια την πορεια σου gilie,οποτε σε βλεπω τοσο χαρουμενη και θετικη,χαμογελαω...Ωστε εισαι Ρουβιτσα ε;Παλιοκοριτσο(και ποια δεν ειναι δηλαδη;):)

----------


## XENIA!

κοριτσια μπορει καποιος να με ενημερωσει για την συναντηση...καπου το πηρε το ματι μου...αλλα δεν συγκρατησα ημερομηνια ...θα θελα να σας γνωρισω απο κοντα ..ελπιζω να μπορω να ερθω και εγω

----------


## LSD

sabe 
μακαρι να υπηρχαν και αλλοι γονεις σαν εσενα
ο κοσμος μας θα χρειαζοταν λιγοτερους ψυχο-γιατρους και ψυχοφαρμακα!!!
ολα αυτα τα εχω σκεφτει και εγω κατα καιρους και μακαρι να τα εφαρμοσω οπως εσυ και στην πραξη.

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> σταματηστε καλε να αγαπιεστε τοσο στο θεμα μου, χαχαχα εμενα να αγαπατε χαχαχαχα


sabe,τα κουβαδάκια μας και σ'άλλη παραλία... :( Μπούχου! 
Παρεπειπτόντως,συγνώμη που καταχραστήκαμε το χώρο σας και συγχαρητήρια για τις 35 σας μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικό,αξιοσέβαστη κυρία οικοδέσποινα!

----------


## gilie_ed

ευχαριστω Nadinaki μου...περνανε οι μερες χωρις τα παλιοβουλιμικα και καθε μερα νιωθω ποιο συγουρη...

----------


## gilie_ed

εχω να πω τα ακολουθα:

βαδιζω προς τις 40 μερες αποχης απο τον εμετο
εφυγε ο καλος...ξερετε το σημαδι του εμετου, απο το χερι μου και δε το κρυβω πια!
Καλημεραααααααααααααααα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο,gilie μου!Πάμε τώρα για την επόμενη δεκάδα!
Αυτό με τον κάλο στο δάχτυλο δεν το είχα υπόψιν μου...
Έτσι,να φεύγουν ένα ένα τα σημάδια της βουλιμίας από τη gilie μας!
Πρώτα τα εξωτερικά κι εμφανή και μετά τα εσώτερα και πιο δυσδιάκριτα!
Είμαι πολύ περήφανη για όσα πετυχαίνεις!Μετρώ κι εγώ μαζί σου δεκάδες,εκατοντάδες...

----------


## gilie_ed

η αληθεια ειναι οτι η βουλιμια με ειχε κανει αδιαφορη για τον εαυτο μου, το καταλαβαινω αυτο τωρα που βλεπω σιγα σιγα να επιστρεφουν...για παραδειγμα εχω αρχισει να εδιαφερομαι για το σωμα και το προσωπο μου, βαζω κρεμες, κοιταζομαι στον καθρεφτη και ας μη με ενθουσιαζει αυτο που βλεπω, λεω συντομα με υπομονη θα εισαι μια κουκλα. Γενικως αισθανομαι οτι αφου καταφερα να απεχω απο τη βουλιμια μπορω να καταφερω πολλα...η διαιτα με κουραζει λιγο, οπως με κουραζε παντα, αλλα δε με πιεζω, εχω υπομονη και θα περιμενω, και οποτε τα χασω!

----------


## sabe

Μπραβο για τη νεα οπτικη,απο τις πιο συνειδητοποιημενες που εχω διαβασει gilie!Mια χαρα,εχεις αποδιωξει και το περιττο αγχος που μας δινουν οι προθεσμιες,νομιζω οτι βλεπεις ηδη τα εξαιρετικα αποτελεσματα πανω σου.Το δειχνει και η ανανεωση του ενδιαφεροντος για το σωμα σου,που του δειχνεις την προσοχη που του αξιζει και θα σε ανταμοιψει κι αυτο!Θα νιωθεις ολο και ομορφοτερη λιγο λιγο,ολο και δυνατοτερη,ειμαι βεβαιη!Συνεχιζεις με τη Τζενη το περπατημα,ε?Ποσο ωραιο ειναι να εχεις παρεα,κουβεντουλα,τι καλα που πρεπει να περνατε,μακαρι να ειχα κι εγω συντροφια στην βολτουλα.

----------


## gilie_ed

τι να πω ειναι κριμα που δε ζουμε ολες στην ιδια πολη, ειναι οντως ομορφο να εχεις παρεα στο περπατημα...και γενικως να εχεις εναν ανθρωπο που μπορει να ακουσει το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα σου χωρις να σε κοιταζει σαν ζομπι και χωρις να ρωταει ασχετα

----------


## τζενη_ed

thanks dear
same here

----------


## XENIA!

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> τι να πω ειναι κριμα που δε ζουμε ολες στην ιδια πολη, ειναι οντως ομορφο να εχεις παρεα στο περπατημα...και γενικως να εχεις εναν ανθρωπο που μπορει να ακουσει το μεγαλυτερο προβλημα σου χωρις να σε κοιταζει σαν ζομπι και χωρις να ρωταει ασχετα


οχι μονο σε κοιταζουν σαν ζομπι αλλα αρχιζουν το κηρυγμα ''πρεπει να αδυνατισεις!γιατι τα πηρες τα κιλα?''
γενικως αν δεν εχεις προβλημα με το φαγητο δεν μπορεις να το καταλαβεις...

----------


## gilie_ed

συμφωνω, οπως θα ελεγε και η Τζενη ειναι μια εξαρτηση και αφενως σου γινεται μανια αφετερου δεν την καταλαβαινει οποιος δεν την εχει...οπως εγω αν και βουλιμικη δε μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι καποιος δεν κοβει το ποτο κτλ

σημερα το πρωι σκεφτομουν ποσα πολλα πραγματα ειχα πιστεψει οτι ειμαι εγω, οτι ειναι στοιχεια του χαρακτηρα μου ενω σιγα σιγα καταλαβαινω οτι στην πραγματικοτητα ηταν στοιχεια του βουλιμικου μου εαυτου...

----------


## XENIA!

[url=http://ticker.7910.org/eng][ σημερα ζυγιστικα
...

----------


## XENIA!

πωπω σιγουρα ημουν πανω απο 100 κιλα πριν ενα μηνα που ξεκινησα την διαιτα..κατι ηξερα που φοβομουνα να ζυγιστω,,,εχω δρομο μπροστα μου....μου φαινεται βουνο...

----------


## gilie_ed

Xenia μου βλεπω οτι ειμαστε κοντα στα κιλα, κοριτσακι μου θα την κατηφορησουμε την σκαλα που θα μας παει...
ποιος ειναι ο πρωτος σου στοχος?

----------


## XENIA!

θα ηθελα να φτασω 80 κιλα ,χωρις να θετω χρονοδιαγραμματα γιατι αγχωνουν και νομιζω εχουν αντιθετα αποτελεσματα.στα 80 κιλα νομιζω θα νιωθω αρκετα ποιο ανετα..gilie σημερα ομως δεν εχω και πολλα κεφια..δεν μπορω να καταλαβω πως εφτασα τοσα κιλα?!με επιασε η απαισιοδοξια μου...
ελπιζω να εισαι καλυτερα και να εισαι περηφανη που δεν εχεις κανει εμετο τοσο καιρο!
φιλακια

----------


## τζενη_ed

ελα βρε ξενια μην το βλεπεις τοσο βουνο
μια ιδεα ειναι κι αυτο
αν αλλαξουμε τροπο σιτισης θα ερθει μονο του το σωστο βαρος
εκει εχουμε το κολημα 
αλλα αυτο μπορει να αλλαξει σε μια στιγμη
ομορφο?

----------


## XENIA!

ευχαριστω για την εμψυχωση αλλα μου την εχει βαρεσει σημερα!
ναι ειναι ομορφο να σκεφτεσαι οτι παντα μπορεις να αλλαξεις τα δεδομενα στην ζωη σου..εχεις δικιο
!
εσυ πως τα πας με την επεμβαση?νιωθεις ακομα αδυναμια?

----------


## XENIA!

[url=http://ticker.7910.org/eng

----------


## τζενη_ed

καθε μερα και καλητερα
γι αυτο και τα λεω ετσι ελπιδοφορα τα πραγματα
αλλα ετσι ειναι πραγματικα
αυτο το κλικ στο μυαλο πρεπει να γινει
γινεται καμια φορα απο μονο του 
αλλες φορες πρεπει να κανει κανεις.......χειρουργειο

----------


## gilie_ed

αχ Ξενια μου, ετσι ειναι αυτα, αλλες μερες πανω αλλες κατω...καλα κανεις και δε βαζεις αυστηρα χρονοδιαγραμματα γιατι πραγματικα λειτουργουν αντιθετα. Η διαιτολογος μου ειχε πει μια φορα οτι θα παραμεινω αδυνατη οταν σταματησω να κανω διαιτα αλλα βαλω στην ζωη μου τη σωστη διατροφη...οσο αυτη μηλουσε εγω σκεφτομουν...ναι, καλα! ομως αυτη ειναι η αληθεια.

----------


## gilie_ed

σε λιγο παω διαιτολογο...νομιζω εχω χασει...αντε να δουμε...εχω να πω οτι ειμαι στις 41 μερες αποχης απο τους εμετους...σπανια καταφερνω να μη σκεφτομαι το φαγητο...οποτε προφανως στην ουσια δεν απεχω απο τη βουλιμια...απλα εχω αρχισει να πιστευω οτι ποτε δε θα καταφερω να μη σκεφτομαι το φαγητο...αυτη την εποχη ειμαι στη φαση που σκεφτομαι το φαγητο μεν καταφερνω να φρεναρω τον εαυτο μου δε...για ποσο ομως? ελπιζω για παντα...θα διξει...δε τολμω να αφεθω στη συγουρια...ισως σε ενα δυο χρονια να τολμισω να πω...ειμαι καλα...προς το παρων δε μου χω εμπιστοσυνη

----------


## sabe

Σου εχουμε εμεις εμπιστοσυνη gilie!Εισαι δυνατη,εισαι παρουσα,εισαι μια χαρουλα!Ηδη εκανες ενα σημαντικο βημα,τοσες μερες,συνεχιζεις κανονικα.Η επιφυλακτικοτητα σου καταλαβαινω που οφειλεται,μη νομιζεις,οι περισσοτερες απο εμας,απο οποιοδηποτε διατροφικο θεμα βασανιζομαστε,εχουμε κι εμεις φαει μπουφλες.Αλλα προχωραμε,το ιδιο κι εσυ.Σε φιλω,περιμενουμε τα νεα σου κοριτσακι!
Και αφου εσυ δισταζεις να το γιορτασεις,καλεεεε gilie,με αφηνεις να το γιορτασω εγω για σενα?
WAY TO GO GILIE,YOUHOUUUUUUU!!!!:)

----------


## gilie_ed

ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωω

θελω τοσο πολυ να χασω αυτο το κιλο αυτη την εβδομαδα!!!!!!!!!Να μπει ο Μαρτης και να εχω 25 κιλα ακομη...στρόγγυλα πραγματα (τον τονο προσεξτε) που λενε και οι Λαρισαιοι... ;)

----------


## τζενη_ed

αντε σιγα σιγα θα γινεις και .κορμαρα και..............λαρισεα
ξερεις..... απ αυτες τις κομψευαμενες 
που κατοικοεδρευουν στα μαγαζια

----------


## gilie_ed

χαχαχα...τι θα γινει με σενα κοπελια θα ζυγιστεις??

----------


## τζενη_ed

δεν αξιζει τον κοπο να αλλαξω το τικερακι για ουτε 1 κιλο
τωρα πεφτουν αργα αργα

----------


## gilie_ed

εγω παντως το αλλαξα...το δες? τι ωρα θα περπατησουμε? μπορεις νωρις?

----------


## τζενη_ed

ααααααααααααααααααααααααα ααααααααααααααα
καλοοοοοοοο
παμε 3 και μιση?

----------


## gilie_ed

ναι ναι, λοιπον δε στελνω μηνυμα...3.30 εκλεισε

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,μπράβο,κοριτσάρα μου!
Παρατηρώ πως τις κάναμε 46 τις μέρες χωρίς βουλιμικό!( ή μήπως είναι ήδη περισσότερες; )
ʼντε,σε λίγο θα γίνει κατάσταση η αποχή από τη βουλιμία και θα πάψουμε να μετράμε...
Πάμε και σε διψήφιο όπου να'ναι!Περπατάμε και με το Τζενάκι,που κι αυτό τα πάει μια χαρά!
Πετάει η ομάδα,βλέπω!Η Λάρισα έχει μπει πολύ δυναμικά στο παιχνίδι των θετικών αλλαγών!
Ένα ένα να τακτοποιούνται τα ζητήματα μας!Να έρθουν και τα ευχάριστα μετά με το καλό!Έτσι,έτσι!

----------


## gilie_ed

Καλημερα κοριτσαρες μου

εχω μερες να μπω λογω 3ημερου, τι μου κανετε???

λοιπον μου συνεβει κατι περιεργο το 3ημερο, ημασταν για φαγητο και ετρωγα ψαρι ψητο, δε πηρα χαμπαρι ενα κοκαλο, το καταπια μου κατσε στον λαιμο και τωρα σας γραφω απο τον Παραδεισο χαχαχαχα, λοιπν να σοβαρευτω, πινω νερο, τιποτα...τρωω ψωμι, τιποτα...οποτε παω στην τουαλετα να το βγαλω με εμετο αφου με πονουσε πολυ και ειχε αρχισει να με πιανει πανικος, μπαινω στην τουαλετα κανω μια κινηση και μαζι με λιγο φαγητο βγαινει το κοκαλακι, το τρομερο ειναι οτι αμεσως σηκωθηκα, καταπια οποτε και καταλαβα οτι εφυγε το καταραμενο στα συγουρα και βγηκα εξω...παρολο ειχα φαει πρωτα και ηξερα οτι ειχα ξεφυγει στην διαιτα μου, δε μπηκα στον πειρασμο να συνεχισω να κανω εμετο με δικαιολογια οτι ετσι κ αλλιως χρειαστηκε να το κανω...οταν ανεβηκα και εκατσα στο τραπεζι συνηδητοποιησα αυτο που εγραψα τωρα και ενιωσα πολυ περιφανη για μενα...και ας μη το ηξερε κανεις απο την παρεα μου...χαχαχα

Οποτε δεν αλλαζω το τικερακι γιατι ηταν εμετος ιατρικης φυσης και οχι βουλιμιας...απεχω σχεδον 50 μερες και περιμενω να περασουν οι μηνες και να κλεισω 6μηνο...ο επομενος στοχος μου ειναι 6 μηνες

----------


## sabe

Gilie,ενα θα σου πω,δακρυσα...(απο τα γελια,ε?).Απιστευτη εισαι κοριτσακι,αλλα ενιωσα και μια συγκινηση να σου πω την αληθεια,γιατι αυτες τις μερες περναω κι εγω κατι δικα μου και οταν διαβαζω τοσο ομορφα πραγματακια σνιφ,κλαψ,κι ολα αυτα...Αχ,συγγνωμη,ελπιζω να μη γινομαι εντελως ρεζιλι,οταν διαβασα ομως οτι δεν αλλαζεις το τικερακι,οταν διαβασα ποσο καλα το χειριστηκες,και ειδικα οτι οχι μονο δε σε εριξε,αλλα εβαλες και νεο χρονικο στοχο,ενταξει,τι να σου πω...Ρημαδοδακρυα,αχ,μα τη Μαρθα Βουρτση μου θυμιζω φορες ρε κοριτσια!
Σε φιλω γλυκια μου Gilie,ματς μουτς,αχ τι χαρα πηρα!!!

----------


## gilie_ed

ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩΩ ΩΩ............εισαι φοβερη...ελπιζω τα καλυτερα για σενα και οτι περνας

----------


## NADINE_ed

Μπράβο σου,gilie μου!Πέρασες με άριστα τη συμπαντική αυτή δοκιμασία,που καθόλου περίεργα ή τυχαία σου συνέβη!
Ψάρι μαμά και ψάρι μπαμπάς επιβιώνουν μέχρι να ζευγαρώσουν,ψάρι μαμά ζει μέχρι να γεννήσει,ψαρομωράκια έρχονται
στη θάλασσα της περιοχής σου.Κανένα μεγαλύτερο ψάρι δεν τρώει το δικό μας,το οποίο κολυμπά ανέμελα μέχρι ο ψαράς μας
να βρεθεί την κατάλληλη στιγμή στο κατάλληλο σημείο και να το τσιμπήσει,να το βάλει στους κουβάδες του μαζί με τόσα άλλα
και να το πουλήσει στην συγκεκριμένη ψαροταβέρνα,που η παρέα σου κι εσύ ανάμεσα σε τόσες άλλες διαλέξατε για φαγητό
την καθαρά Δευτέρα,μέρα νηστείας και ψαροφαγίας!Απ'όλες τις σελίδες του καταλόγου εσύ επιλέγεις το συγκεκριμένο είδος ψαριού,
όπου ανήκει και το δικό μας,αυτό που ο σερβιτόρος βάζει στο δικό σου πιάτο ανάμεσα σε τόσα όμοια του και ίδιες προηγηθείσες παραγγελίες!
Τη δεδομένη στιγμή ανοίγει στο τραπέζι σας η κουβέντα εκείνη,που θ'αποσπάσει την προσοχή σου και θα παραβλέψεις το ψαροκόκκαλο,
που για άλλη μια φορά στη ζωή σου θα σε οδηγήσει νομοτελειακά πάνω από μια λεκάνη τουαλέτας με το δάχτυλο στο στόμα,
εικόνα και κίνηση τόσο οικείες,ωστόσο τόσο διαφορετικής σημασίας!Τώρα που το ξανασκέφτομαι,ευτυχώς που φέρθηκες έτσι,
γιατί διαφορετικά όλη αυτή η συμπαντική αλληλουχία γεγονότων,που ενδεικτικά ανέφερα,θα είχε ματαιώσει τον προορισμό της,
η αλυσσίδα θα είχε σπάσει και μάλιστα στο δικό σου κρίκο!Πάμε για την πεντηκοστή μέρα λοιπόν και προσοχή στα επόμενα σημάδια,ε;

----------


## alalumaki

Μπράβο κούκλα μου...ξεκίνησες δειλά αλλά όσο περνάει ο καιρός σε βλέπω συνεχώς να κερδίζεις έδαφος....
Εχες φάει το ψάρι και είσαι στην ουρά που λέμε.........

----------


## LSD

Μπράβο σου,gilie!
πολυ καλα κανεις και αισθανεσαι περηφανη. 
Γιατι τα καταφερνεις οχι λόγω των συνθηκων αλλά ανεξαρτητως αυτων ! 
εκανες πολύ καλα που κρατηθηκες γιατι αλλιως ισως σου εμπαιναν πειρασμοι για να ξαναρχισεις (του στυλ ''αφου το χαλασα ας το κανω μερικες φορες ακομα να το ευχαριστηθω'') και θα ξαναρχιζε ο φαυλος κυκλος
εισαι πολύ δυνατη και πολύ καλο παραδειγμα για ολες μας οτι το σημαντικοτερο σε αυτη την ιστορια ειναι η θεληση μας για αλλαγη !
και πάλι μπράβο σου !

----------


## XENIA!

μπραβο gilie!!!!!!
θα τα καταφερεις θα δεις!!!!!!!!

----------


## runnerlena

Μπράβο Gilie,μας δίνεις πολύ δύναμη και κουράγιο...Καλή συνέχεια!

----------


## gilie_ed

Καλημερα σε οοοοοοοοοοολες και ευχαριστω πολυ για τα καλα σας λογια!

συνεχιζω να απεχω απο τον εμετο...απεχω λιγακι απο την διαιτα αλλα αυριο εχω διαιτολογο και ελπιζω να εχω χασει εστω και λιγο...φιλακια πολλα!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Πώς πήγε το ραντεβού με τον/την διαιτολόγο,κούκλα;Το πιάσαμε το διψήφιο;Κι αν δεν το πιάσαμε,κοντεύει...
Αλλά πάνω απ'όλα γιορτάζουμε την 57 μας μέρα,αν δεν κάνω λάθος...Go!Gilie!Go!

----------


## zaira_ed

Γειά σου gilie. Είχα καιρό να μπώ και τώρα διάβασα το post σου. Ειλικρινά χαίρομαι για σένα και για τις 57 μέρες.(αν δε κάνω λάθος) Εγω έχω πετύχει μέχρι 1,5 μήνα αποχή στα 25 χρόνια που κάνω εμετούς. Θέλω απλά να σου πώ πως παρόλο που και εγώ δεν είχα σταθερό κύκλο και ναι έκανα και 6 μήνες να αδιαθετήσω έμεινα έγκυος 2 φορές. Την πρώτη στα 23 μου και τη δεύτερη στα 36 μου. Και δυστυχώς και στις 2 εγκυμοσύνες μου έκανα εμετούς. Οπότε δε νομίζω ότι επηρεάζει το να μείνεις έγκυος οι εμετοι. Απλά όταν δεν έχεις περίοδο σαφώς δυσκολεύει εκείνο το καιρό. Νομίζω ότι δε βοηθάει το άγχος που μάλλον έχεις πολύ απο αυτό. Οπως και να έχει σου εύχομαι να πετύχεις αυτό που είναι καλύτερο για σένα. 
Θα σου πω αυτό που σου είπε κάποια κοπελιά δε θυμάμαι ποιά ακριβώς. Η μητρότητα έχει πολλές ευθύνες. Και δε λέω να μη κάνεις παιδί λόγω του προβλήματος σου. Θα ήταν ανοησία εκ μέρους μου κάτι τέτοιο. Απλά να το έχεις στο μυαλό σου και να προετοιμαστείς όσο μπορείς και να ζητήσεις βοήθεια. Το πρώτο διάστημα με το παιδί σχεδόν όλες οι μανάδες που ξέρω (και χωρίς προβλημα εμετών) νιώθουν ανεπαρκείς και λίγες. Η αλήθεια είναι βρε παιδί μου αυτό το ταϊσμα ανά 3ωρο σε τσακίζει, καλά να είναι βέβαια όλα τα παιδάκια αλλά παναγία μου σώσε. Αν έχεις βοήθεια για το 1ο χρόνο θα είναι πιο εύκολο να τα βγάλεις πέρα και με τη βουλιμία χωρίς να πιεστείς παρα πολύ. Ή έστω έτσι ελπίζω.
Σου εύχομαι ότι καλύτερο.

----------


## XENIA!

Gilie που εισαι?εισαι καλα?

----------


## sabe

Που ειναι το κοριτσι μας?

----------


## runnerlena

gilie τι έγινε,γιατί χάθηκες;

----------


## sabe

Ενταξει λοιπον,το παραδεχομαι!Ανησυχω.Οποιο απο τα κοριτσια ξερει κατι για το τι κανει το κοριτσακι μας,ας μας πει.Τζενη?Που ειναι κι η Τζενη να ρωτησουμε οεο?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Ναι,η αλήθεια είναι πως έχουν περάσει 8 μέρες και δε μας έχει συνηθίσει σε τέτοια...
Και ταξιδάκι όταν είχε πάει,μας είχε ενημερώσει πριν...Εγώ δε βάζω στο νου μου κάτι κακό,
αλλά Τζενάκι,εσύ που λογικά θα ξέρεις περισσότερα κι έχεις και το τηλέφωνο της,πες μας αν είναι καλά το κορίτσι μας.

----------


## τζενη_ed

ελα ελα ηρεμηστε
καλα ειναι
απλα ειχε παει αθηνα την προηγουμενη βδομαδα και μετα ειχε τραπεζοματα και διαφορα
σημερα ειναι και αρωστουλα 
αλλα πιστευω θα επιστρεψει δρυμητερη

----------


## gilie_ed

καλησπερα κοριτσακια μου!!!!!
ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον
ελειψα αρκετο καιρογιατι ημουν Ζακυνθο και μετα Αθηνα και αλλα διαφορα, εντομεταξυ χρειαστηκε να κανω ξανα log in και δεν θυμομουν το password μου...τεσπα...το θεμα ειναι οτι ειμαι καλα, σε γενικες γραμμες γιατι απο χθες το βραδυ εχω ενα κρυωματακι, απο εμετους απεχω σταθερα...
βρησκομαι στην 2η προσπαθεια μου για σπερματεγχυση και ελπιζω τα καλυτερα...διεκδικω το δικαιωμα στο ονειρο και την ευτυχια οπως εγω την εχω ονειρευτει σε πεισμα της βουλιμιας και των αδυναμιων μου, γνωριζοντας αλλωστε οτι καμια μανα δεν ειναι τελεια αλλα ολες ειναι οι "καλυτερες του κοσμου"

----------


## NADINE_ed

Kαλώς την ομορφιά μας!
Χαίρομαι που είσαι καλά...Φαντάζομαι πέρασες ωραία στη Ζάκυνθο και την Αθήνα...Τι καλά που κάνεις συχνά ταξιδάκια!
Εύχομαι ολόψυχα να πάνε όλα όπως τα λαχταράς,καρδούλα μου,στη σημαντική αυτή σου προσπάθεια!Μου αρέσει που σε ακούω
θετική,χαλαρή κι αισιόδοξη!Ήδη έχεις κλείσει δύο μήνες μακριά από την ψυχοφθόρα βουλιμία κι αυτό πρέπει να σου δίνει δύναμη
ότι έχεις τα εφόδια να χειριστείς οποιαδήποτε τυχόν πρόκληση βρεθεί στο δρόμο σου!Κράτα δυνατή την πίστη σου!Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## gilie_ed

Nadinaki μου ελειψες πολυ,

αισιοδοξη συγουρα δυστηχως ομως απο την βουλιμια δεν απεχω...για μενα βουλιμια δεν ειναι ο εμετος, βουλιμια ειναι η εμονη ιδεα του φαγητου, το οτι δεν μπαινω στο αυτοκινητο να αρχιζω να μαζευω φαγητα κτλ και μετα να τα βγαζω στις λεκανες δε σημαινει οτι δε το σκεφτομαι, οτι δε τρωω παραπανω απο οτι θα πρεπε ή οτι δε παλευω συνεχως με το μυαλο μου...ο μεγαλυτερος αγωνας μου με τη βουλιμια φοβαμαι οτι δεν εχει ακομη ξεκινησει...αυτη με κυνηγαει γυρω απο ενα τραπεζι...μπορει να μη με πιανει αλλα με κυνηγαει...καποια στιγμη ισως καταφερω να σταματησω να τρεχω και ισως απλα αλλαξω δωματιο...μεχρι τοτε τρεχω :P

----------


## IOANNA28_ed

Gilie γεια!
Για τη βουλιμια δεν ξερω τι να πω.Τα χω περασει πολυ παλια,μπορω να καταλαβω και τρελλαινομαι οταν βλεπω να παιδευεται τοσος κοσμος μεγαλος,σοβαρος,με κανονικες ζωες...Ειναι πραγματικα παρα πολλοι αυτοι που τυρρανιουνται.Τα συναισθηματα ζητουν διεξοδο,καπου μπλοκαρονται και γινονται βουλιμια.Σταματα να τρεχεις.Αστην να σε πιασει.Και μολις σε πιασει σκοτωσε την.Μπορεις να το κανεις αυτο το φανταστικο σεναριο πραξη?Τι σε εμποδιζει?Καλη σου δυναμη..
Σου ευχομαι καλη επιτυχια στην προσπαθεια σου για ενα παιδι..Ολη η δυναμη πανω σου να μαζευτει...Σε χαιρετω

----------


## NADINE_ed

> _Originally posted by gilie_
> 
> αισιοδοξη συγουρα δυστηχως ομως απο την βουλιμια δεν απεχω...για μενα βουλιμια δεν ειναι ο εμετος, βουλιμια ειναι η εμονη ιδεα του φαγητου, το οτι δεν μπαινω στο αυτοκινητο να αρχιζω να μαζευω φαγητα κτλ και μετα να τα βγαζω στις λεκανες δε σημαινει οτι δε το σκεφτομαι, οτι δε τρωω παραπανω απο οτι θα πρεπε ή οτι δε παλευω συνεχως με το μυαλο μου...ο μεγαλυτερος αγωνας μου με τη βουλιμια φοβαμαι οτι δεν εχει ακομη ξεκινησει...αυτη με κυνηγαει γυρω απο ενα τραπεζι...μπορει να μη με πιανει αλλα με κυνηγαει...καποια στιγμη ισως καταφερω να σταματησω να τρεχω και ισως απλα αλλαξω δωματιο...μεχρι τοτε τρεχω :P



gilie μου,μήπως έκανες λοβοτομή τις μέρες αυτές που έλειψες και τώρα με στεναχώρια διαπιστώνεις πως δεν πέτυχε;
Αλλιώς δε νομίζω να εξηγείται η απαίτηση που έχεις από τον εαυτό σου...Το σημαντικό είναι πως έχει πάνω από δύο μήνες
που σε καθημερινή βάση βγαίνεις νικήτρια από σκέψεις-πειρασμούς,από ανάγκες βασανιστικές κι αυτό είναι πολύ πιο σπουδαίο
από το να σου είχε απλά φύγει η διάθεση για βουλιμικό(κάτι που-μεταξύ μας-μόνο στη neverland ίσως είναι πιθανό να συμβεί!).
Είναι απολύτως φυσιολογικό κι αναμενόμενο η δύναμη της εξάρτησης ακόμα και της συνήθειας να χρειάζονται παραπάνω από 63 μέρες
για να σε ξεχάσουν,αν βέβαια μας ξεχνούν και ποτέ...Απλά όσο κυλά ο χρόνος σταδιακά γίνεται λιγότερο βασανιστική η ανάγκη,
ίσως εμφανίζεται σε αραιότερη συχνότητα κι από την άλλη εμείς είμαστε όλο και πιο γεμάτοι στη ζωή μας,όλο και πιο δυνατοί
και αντιμετωπίζουμε την όποια πρόκληση με άλλο αέρα!Συνεπώς είσαι σε πάρα πολύ καλό δρόμο και να σου το αναγνωρίσεις αυτό,
σε παρακαλώ πολύ!Μην υποτιμάς τον αγώνα σου σ'ενα άθρισμα ημερών μόνο...Αυτό που επιχειρείς είναι πολλά περισσότερα!
Είναι μια ευρύτερη θεώρηση της ζωής και των επιλογών σου,σε μια προσπάθεια συνεχούς εσωτερικής εξέλιξης κι ενδυνάμωσης...
Κι αυτό ούτε απλό είναι ούτε επιτυγχάνεται σε μικρό χρονικό διάστημα...Ο αγώνας είναι διαρκής!Αποδέξου το και συνέχισε με χαμόγελο!
Κι εσύ κι εγώ και όλοι μας...Την εναλλακτική της στασιμότητας(που ούτε στασιμότητα είναι γιατί μας πάει όλο και πιο πίσω η φθορά)
την ξέρουμε όλοι καλά...Αν θέλουμε να την επιλέξουμε κι αυτό δικαίωμα μας είναι...Αλλά...Αυτή η ζωή πιστεύουμε πως μας αξίζει;

----------


## τζενη_ed

gilie καλο αυτο με το γυρω απ το τραπεζι
χαχαχαχχα
ρε παιδια αυτα που λετε νομιζω οτι ειναι απλα δυο οψεις του ιδιου θεματος
αλλα η gilie το βιωνει βασανιστικα και πιο εντονα καθοτι και αρχιζει να γινεται ρουτινα η προσπαθεια του να μην καταληξει στην τουαλετα 
κατι που ηταν πολυ καθημερινο και ισως λυτρωτικο σε οτι δηποτε πιεστικο συναισθηματικα
οταν σου φυγει ο τροπος να αποφορτιζεσαι εχεις ενα θεματακι
πρεπει να βρουμε αλλα πραγματα για να βγαζουμε την ενεργεια μας νομιζω
καλα τα ειπα?

----------


## sabe

Gilie μου Gilie μου Gilie μου,χαιρομαι που μας χαθηκες για τετοιους λογους,αμα ειναι να ζεις τη ζωουλα σου ομορφα!Λιγες ανασφαλειες σου επιτρεπουμε,αλλα δε θα σε αφησουμε να το παρακανεις,χαχα!
Μια χαρα εισαι κοριτσαρε,ειναι φυσικο που και που να αναρωτιομαστε,αλλα να προσεχεις,δεν πρεπει να παραβλεπεις ποσο σημαντικα ειναι αυτα που ηδη εχεις καταφερει.Καλη επιτυχια στο θεμα το αλλο,του μωρου,να γελας,να εισαι χαρουμενη,αυτη ειναι η καλυτερη μεθοδος για να ξεπερνας τα προβληματα,να εχεις ανεβασμενη ψυχολογια.Σε φιλω γλυκα γλυκα,κι εσενα Τζενακι!

----------


## runnerlena

Γλυκό μου κορίτσι τι κάνεις;Είχαμε ανησυχήσει λίγο με την απουσία σου αλλα αφού το διασκέδασες,οκ!Συνχαρητήρι α για τις 71 μέρες!Μπράβο σου!Αντε και ο Θεός να σου στείλει ένα γερό και χαριτωμένο παιδάκι τωρα!Φιλάκια

----------


## gilie_ed

καλημερα κοριτσακια μου
καλα ειμαι και βαδιζω σταθερα...ψαχνω να βρω τον τροπο να διωξω και τις σκεψεις απο το μυαλο μου...το παλευω και εχω παρατηρησει διαστηματα που ξεχνιεμαι...αυτη την εβδομαδα εχω ξεκινησει και την διαιτα μου με πολυ ορεξη...αντε να πεσουμε κατω απο τα 100

με το θεμα παιδι ειμαι στην φαση που περιμενω να περασουν οι 15 μερες και να δω αν τα καταφερα ή αν θα αδιαθετησω... ειναι δηλαδη μια περιοδος με αγχος και ανυπομονησια και με πολλες ορμονες φυσικα που δε με αφηνουν να χασω κιλα ευκολα αλλα τις αγνοω...περναει και ο Χειμωνας και συντομα θα σας γραφω απο την δουλεια...

αυτα 
παω να φαω το πρωινο μου...φιλακια πολλα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλημέρα,κουκλίτσα!Τα πάμε μια χαρά βλέπω!Μπράβο για την προσήλωση στο στόχο,την εγκράτεια,τη θετική στάση,την επιμονή...όλα σου!
Να έχεις μια υπέροχη 72η μέρα(που είναι και αγαπημένη μου!)!Καλή δύναμη αυτές τις ψυχοφθόρες επόμενες!Ευχή μου,σύντομα να είσαι εσύ --->αυτή!

----------


## gilie_ed

EIMAI EΓΚΥΟΣ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,καλή μου!Έχω ανατριχιάσει ολόκληρη!Λες και θα γίνω θεία,ένα πράγμα!
Δεν ξέρεις πόσο χαίρομαι!Όλοι εμείς που παρακολουθήσαμε τη λαχτάρα και την προσπάθεια σου...
Χάνω τα λόγια μου...Είδες που οι κόποι σου ανταμείβονται;Που η πίστη σου σε δικαιώνει;Μπράβο,καρδιά μου!
Να σε προσέχεις διπλά τώρα,ειδικά τις πρώτες πολύ σημαντικές μέρες...ξέρεις εσύ...Τι λέω;
Συλλήφθηκε το πρώτο μας φορουμωρόοοοοο!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## runnerlena

Μπράβο gilie μου!Συνχαρητήρια!!!Χαίρομαι τόσο πολύ για σένα...Εγώ αυτό το μήνα έκανα πρόκληση ωορρηξίας και τη παρασκευή θα κάνω β χοριακή.Νιωθω ελαφριές ενοχλήσεις στη κοιλιά και το στήθος μου λίγο ερεθισμένο αλλα ακόμα δε θέλω να χαρώ,ασ περιμένω μέχρι τη Παρασκευή...Μακάρι να είμαστε και οι δύο ταυτόχρονα για να τα λέμε...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Gilie μπράβο! Εύχομαι όλα να σου πάνε καλά και σε 9 μήνες να αποκτήσεις ένα υγιέστατο μωράκι! Θα δώσει σίγουρα ένα νέο νόημα στη ζωή σου! Πάντα τέτοια, ευχάριστα!

----------


## gilie_ed

ευχαριστω ολες για τα καλα σας λογια!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Λενακι μου μακαρι να εισαι!!!!!!!!! θα το παμε παραλληλα εγω μη φανταστεις στην 28η μερα ειμαι αλλα εκανα Β χοριακη και εδειξε +.... μακαρι κοριτσαρα μου!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ΜΗΝ ΣΤΑΜΑΤΑΤΕ ΠΟΤΕ ΝΑ ΕΛΠΙΖΕΤΕ!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## IOANNA28_ed

Να σου ευχηθω και εγω ολα να πανε καλα και πολλα πολλα συγχαρητηρια!Μακαρι ολες οι κοπελες που προσπαθουν για μια εγκυμοσυνη να τα καταφερνουν..

----------


## runnerlena

Η μητρότητα είναι και ένα μεγάλο κίνητρο για να σταματήσει κανείς τη βουλιμία...Αξίζει βέβαια...αφάνταστα...

----------


## dolphin_ed

Ναι, ναι! Θα μπορείς Gilie να τρως κάτι παραπάνω χωρίς τύψεις διότι θα το έχεις ανάγκη κιόλας. Ο/Η γυναικολόγος σου γνωρίζει για τη βουλιμία σου?

----------


## runnerlena

Οχι δε το έχω πει,γιατί πιστευω οτι πλέον το έχω σταματήσει και δε θα με επηρεάσει κατά τη περίοδο της εγκυμοσύνης.

----------


## sabe

Για τη Gilie μας,τη μπουμπούκα μας την εγκυμονούσα,ένα μεγάλο μπράβο,ένα φιλάκι διαδικτυακό,ένα αγκάλιασμα λίγο σφιχτό(προσέχω την κοιλίτσα) και στίχους που σκάρωσα σήμερα,μόνο γι αυτήν!(γιατί της έχω και μία αδυναμία):)
Καλοστέριωτο,κοίτα να μην κάνεις τους τρεις πρώτους μήνες βαριές δουλειές,πρόσεχε τον εαυτό σου,χαμογέλα συνέχεια!!!

Δε με πετρώνει ο κρύος άνεμος.Τίποτε τίποτε δεν με κρατάει
κοντά του.
Κόβω το λώρο του από μένα.
Δε με αγγίζουν τα θλιβερά του κόλπα,έμαθα 
ό,τι ήτανε να μάθω απ'του κενού του
το ουρλιαχτό.

Καθώς μερώνει μέσα μου η αρχαία σου ομορφιά
Έχω όσα όπλα χρειάζεται ο άνθρωπος
για νά΄ναι σα χορευτής στου τοπαζιού τη φτέρη.

Κοιμάται μέσα μου γυμνό της λάμψης σου το δέντρο,
με μια θεσπέσια αγνότητα δες πως ξέρει να κρατά,
κάθε μου λέξη τολμηρή και κάθε δρόμο αντοχής,
που τώρα βλέπει.

Είναι η ψυχή μου στα κλαριά του,πάλι στην αρχή
και με της άνοιξης τα κρύσταλλα
στο νέο δέρμα μου ένα ναό από μανταρινιών στοργές
χαράζει.

Θάλασσες της γης,δέστε πόσο μου μοιάζει!

Των ουρανών στεριές,κοιτάχτε το,μου μοιάζει!

Και πια τον πόνο δε θα τον φοβηθώ.
Και πια δε θα τον φοβηθώ τον πόνο,
αφού γνωρίζω,
γνωρίζω πως
τούτο το γαλανό μου πάτημα,
τούτο εδώ το ταπεινό φτερό

Το δέντρο μου
Το δέντρο μου

Σε άλκιμα νερά με πάει...

__________________________________________________
Ξέρω,ξέρω,ψυχεδέλεια,χαχαχ ,μα τι λέτε,
αφού κανένας ποιητής ποτέ δεν ήταν λογικός.

Gilie diet,we wish you the best!!!:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

Καλό Πάσχα,gilie μου!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,δύο εβδομάδες χωρίς νέα σου!Είσαι καλά;
Φαντάζομαι κινείσαι συντηρητικά και προσεκτικά και πολύ καλά κάνεις!
ʼμα μπεις στο φόρουμ,πες μας δυό λόγια και μάθε πως και η runnerlena μας είναι έγγυος! 
Φιλάκιαααααααααα

----------


## sabe

Πού είσαι τρελοεγκυμονούσα μου gillαρα εσύ;Eλπίζω όλα καλά να πηγαίνουν και να προσέχεις.Να μας αγαπάς ακόμη κι από μακριά,αλλά το κυριότερο,να αγαπάς εσένα καρδούλα μου!
Σου έχουν εμφανιστεί συμπτώματα οργανικά ακόμη ή όχι;Eννοείται ό,τι θέλεις να ρωτήσεις,εδώ είμαστε,τα έχουμε περάσει.Και...πσίτ..φιλάκια στην κοιλίτσααααα....:)

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,δύο μήνες χωρίς νέα σου!Ελπίζω να είσαι καλά κι εσύ και το μωράκι μέσα σου!
Μη μας αφήνεις στα σκοτάδια....δώσε κανένα σημείο ζωής!Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie,ελπίζω κι εσύ και το μωράκι σου να είστε μια χαρά!
Αν περάσεις καμιά βόλτα από δω,πες μας τα νέα σου...
(Ή εσύ,Τζένη,άμα ξέρεις κάτι...)Να προσέχεις!Φιλάκια πολλά!

----------


## NADINE_ed

gilie μου,έχεις τέσσερις μήνες να περάσεις από τα μέρη μας...
Όχι πως βάζω με το νου μου το κακό,αλλά θα ήθελα να ξέρω πως είστε καλά...
Τζενάκι,εσύ δεν έχεις πλέον επαφή μαζί της;Αν ναι,πες μας δυό λόγια και δώσ'της τα φιλιά μας!

----------


## gilie-

ΚΑΛΗΜΕΡΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑΑ Α

ξεκιναω λεγοντας...

1: συγνωμη που εξαφανηστηκα, δεν ηθελα να σας ανησυχησω, απλα ηθελα να αφησω την βουλιμια πισω μου και θεωρησα οτι απεχοντας απο το site θα ριξω την αυλαια...μετα ακυρωσα και το mail απο το οποιο ειχα κανει registration εδω...και τεσπα εμπλεξε το θεμα...

2: ευχαριστωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω ωωω μεχρι τον ουρανοοοοοοοοοοοοοοο που με σκεφτοσασταν...αχου μωρε τι γλυκα πλασματα ησαστε εσεις!!!!!!!!!!!!

3: Εμετους δεν κανω!!!! Ειμαι υγειης...απεχω αρκετο καιρο...κανα χρονο και βαλε...θεωρω τον εαυτο μου ακομη βουλιμικο και ποτε δε παυω να παλευω με το θηριο! Ειμαι μια μανουλα 50 ημερων...το μωρο μου ειναι τα παντα για μενα αλλα τα πολλα κιλα με εχουν κουρασει παρα πολυ...ολο τρωω και παχαινω! Με εχω κουρασει!!

4: Εκανα ξανα registration σαν gilie- με το νεο μου mail και ελπιζω ο admin να μη μου θυμωσει!

5: αφηνω αυτο το ποστ και τρεχω να δω τα νεακια σας και ευχομαι οοοοοοοολες και οοοοοοοολοι να στε καλυτερα απο ποτε!!!!!

----------


## NADINE_ed

Kαλώς μας ήρθες και πάλι,gilie μας,μανούλα!
Να σου ζήσει το κουκλάκι,να το χαίρεσαι πάντα γερό και γελαστό!
Συγχαρητήρια και για τον ένα χρόνο αποχής!Ελπίζω να μετράμε χρόνια τώρα
με το νέο username αντί για τις μέρες του παλιού!Πολύ χαίρομαι που σε ξαναβρίσκουμε!
Να σε προσέχεις πολύ πολύ!Φαντάζομαι θα θηλάζεις κιόλας κι αυτό σημαίνει πως έχεις αυξημένες ανάγκες!
Προτεραιότητα στα σημαντικά κι όλα τα δευτερεύοντα,όσο κι αν φορές αγχώνουν,θα τακτοποιηθούν με τον καιρό...
Φιλάκια πολλά πολλά!Αλήθεια,δε μας είπες...Αγοράκι ή κοριτσάκι είναι το πρώτο φορουμωρό μας;

----------


## gilie-

it's a boy!!!!!

καλε εκανα τον γαμπρο για τη μπεμπα της Λενας
χαχαχαχαχαχα

nadinaki μου τι κανεις???? γλυκια μου ποσο μου λειψες δε φανταζεσαι, σε σκεφτομουν συχνα... να σαι παντα καλα που εχεις παντα μια καλη κουβεντα για ολους

σου στελνω μια τεραστια αγκαλιααααααααααααααααα

----------


## NADINE_ed

Εκεί που περιμέναμε τα φορουμωράκια μας,μας ήρθε δηλαδή το φορουμζευγαράκι μας!
Αυτό κι αν είναι επιτυχία!Ούτε εγώ σε ξέχασα,καρδιά μου,απλά κάποια στιγμή σταμάτησα να σ'αναζητώ
όταν έμαθα μέσω φίλης πως κινείσαι σε φόρουμ μαμάδων κι είσαι καλά!Ελπίζω να μη μας συνδέεις με άσχημες 
βουλιμικές περιόδους και να μας δεις με μάτι φωτεινό,ώστε να μη σε χάσουμε και πάλι...Μια αγκαλίτσα ζεστή κι από μένα!

----------


## τζενη_ed

ναταλακι
εκανες σλιβ κι εσυ?
η λαθος με πληροφωρησαν?

----------


## NADINE_ed

Τζενάκι μου,δεν έκανα ακόμα,καρδιά μου!Το έχω αποφασίσει από τέλη Σεπτεμβρίου,
που συνάντησα τον Σκρέκα,αλλά κόλλησα στην έγκριση κι ακόμα περιμένω...
Είναι ζήτημα χρόνου πάντως...Έκλεισες χρόνο κι εσύ,βλέπω...Καλά,τα κιλά σου 
είναι ασύληπτα!Ελπίζω να νιώθεις και μέσα σου όσο όμορφη δείχνει το έξω σου!
Να σε προσέχεις!Φιλάκιααααααααα

----------


## τζενη_ed

κι εγω σου ευχομαι να γινει το εξω σου οσο ομορφο ειναι το μεσα σου ναταλακι μου γλυκο

----------

